# WP Team Ladies only - Hurra, die Hesse komme



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2009)

So!
Nachdem Speciallady ihr Interesse an dem Team bestätigt hat, habe ich es nun gegründet.
Marcy2, auf Deine Zusage warte ich auch noch 

Wir drei sind eher im R.-M.-Gebiet unterwegs und freuen uns über weitere Mitstreiterinnen.


----------



## marcy2 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

klar mache ich mit. Einen Teamnamen hast du ja schon. Super. Ich werde mich dann mal gleich anmelden. 

Bis denne
marcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (20. Oktober 2009)

hallo ladies,

dann sind wir ja schon zu dritt... wieviel brauchen wir denn für ein komplettes team? 4 oder 5? dann müssen wir jetzt werbung für uns machen 
fahrt ihr eigentlich auch abends mit licht? habe ich ein paar mal mit einem freund gemacht und war echt spannend... die bekannten strecken sind ganz anders nachts...

schönen tag noch, sabine


----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2009)

Sabine, Du musst noch eintreten! 
Ich bestätige dann Deine Mitgliedschaft.
Marcy2, dich habe ich gerade bestätigt. 

Ist hier noch eine Bikerin aus Hessen, die mit uns ein Team bilden will?


----------



## wintergriller (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich hätte noch Interesse am WP-Team 
Habe letztes Jahr schonmal ohne Team am WP teilgenommen... wegen heftiger Erkältungsprobleme habe ich allerdings nicht viele Punkte zusammentrainiert  
....dafür bin ich vielseitig: Bike, RR, Rolle,Studio, Laufen und Skilanglauf  und hoch motiviert 

Bin übrigends aus Schmitten!

Gruss,
Daniela


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi Daniela, herzlich willkommen! Ich schalte Dich dann frei.
Vielseitig ist gut und hoch motiviert auch  

Stephanie


----------



## speciallady (21. Oktober 2009)

hallo daniela,

schön dass du dabei bist. dann sind wir jetzt zu viert. stephanie: reicht das als team, oder müssen wir fünf sein?

freue mich schon auf regen austausch; vielleicht können wir auch mal zusammenbiken?

lg sabine


----------



## swe68 (21. Oktober 2009)

Fünf Leute im Team ist die Maximalanzahl, wir können auch weniger sein!

Zusammen Biken können wir sicher mal. Das bekommen wir schon hin. 
Ich habe vielleicht eine Idee für den tiefsten Winter....


----------



## wintergriller (21. Oktober 2009)

Juchuuuu, bin im Team 

Gemeinsam biken wäre ich dabei  Scheinen ja bisher alle im Team aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet zu kommen, dann sollte da ja wohl was gehen 

Beruflich verbringe ich allerdings einen Großteil des Winters in schwedisch Lappland (deshalb Skilanglauf!). Während meiner monatlichen "Heimaturlaubswoche" versuche ich aber möglichst viel Zeit bikenderweise im Taunus zu verbringen!


----------



## marcy2 (24. Oktober 2009)

So, habe heute mal wieder mein MTB bewegt. War echt schön heute. Das Wetter hat ja auch gehalten. Auf´m Feldberg wars ganz schön neblig.
Meine neue Lampe ist auch die Woche gekommen, man ist die hell, nicht mehr so funzelig wie die Sigma Powerled. Auf die Rolle gehe ich nur noch, wenn die Welt draußen untergeht, 
Winterpokal kann kommen.


----------



## swe68 (24. Oktober 2009)

Auf der Wiesbadener Platte sah es auch nicht besser aus - Du hast so gerade die Hand vor Augen gesehen.
Ich war allerdings laufen....
Ich mag das Nerotal und die Platte und fahre für Sport dort auch gerne mal mit der S-Bahn hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (25. Oktober 2009)

guten morgen,

ich war gestern auch biken. bin die strecke für den neu-isenburger triathlon am sonntag abgefahren. der die strecke geführt hatte, meinte wir fahren ganz gemütlich, waren dann 52 min für 20 km. fand' ich lustig... auf alle fälle werde ich meinen crosser nehmen, die strecke erlaubt es.

startet zufällig auch jemand von euch? 

apropos licht:

was hast du denn für eine lampe? ich habe die mirage evo/evo x und die alte power led. die mirage finde ich zu dunkel, eine power led zu wenig. wollte mir die tesla 5 gönnen, dafür fahre ich aber zu wenig im dunkeln. habe mir jetzt die "dx" aus hongkong bestellt. bin mal gespannt.

fährst du im alleine im dunkeln? mein kumpel, mit dem ich sonst die nightrides gemacht habe, baut zur zeit und kommt nicht zum trainieren. und allein ist es mir zu gefährlich und gruselig.

so, jetzt werde ich mal mit dem mtb meine alte heimat besuchen (den spessart)

schönen sonntag wünscht

sabine


----------



## marcy2 (25. Oktober 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> guten morgen,
> 
> ich war gestern auch biken. bin die strecke für den neu-isenburger triathlon am sonntag abgefahren. der die strecke geführt hatte, meinte wir fahren ganz gemütlich, waren dann 52 min für 20 km. fand' ich lustig... auf alle fälle werde ich meinen crosser nehmen, die strecke erlaubt es.
> 
> ...



Genau die DX habe ich auch, bzw. MyTinySun, bei DX bestellen war mir zu unsicher. Auf jeden Fall viel heller als die silberne Powerled (welche ich auch noch habe). Da wird die Nacht zum Tag. 
Ich fahre meist allein abends im Dunkeln. Das geht schon, was soll hier im Taunus schon gruseliges rumlaufen 
In Neu Isenburg wollte ich auch erst starten, aber ich fahre dann doch lieber das Cyclocross in Lorsch. Aber den Rüsselcross habe ich gemeldet. Mal sehen wie´s laufen klappt, oh oh ich müsste ja mal wieder laufen.

marcy


----------



## swe68 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich war heute ein Jammerlappen. 
Habe mich aufs RR geschleppt und war ein bißchen rollern, bis ich abbrechen musste - ich habe/hatte üble Rückenschmerzen! 
Bin gleich in die Badewanne und hoffe, dass es sich von selbst wieder einrenkt (Gleitwirbel). Die Probleme habe ich glücklicherweise nur noch 2x im Jahr, aber das sind definitiv 2x zuviel. Wenn es morgen nicht deutlich besser ist, brauche ich wieder einen Not-Termin bei meinem Heilpraktiker (Osteopath)


----------



## wintergriller (26. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen und gute Besserung 

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich am WE nur gefaulenzt habe.  Bin allerdings auch am Freitag mit dem Auto zehn Stunden unterwegs gewesen, da ich die letzten zwei Wochen beruflich in Miramas (Provence) war und am Freitag zurückgefahren bin. Am 18.10. war ich dafür besonders fleissig und bin auf den Mt. Ventoux geradelt 

Zum Thema Beleuchtung: Ich habe auch die Sigma Mirage Evo/EvoX. Bisher reicht die mir, da ich versuche bei Dunkelheit auf die heftigen Trails zu verzichten...... Bergab geht´s dann eben mal etwas langsamer über die Waldautobahn


----------



## speciallady (26. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,

erst mal gute besserung für stephanie..klingt schmerzhaft... 

ich war gestern 2 h biken, ca. 700 hm, dann war ich platt. wollte eigentlich länger fahren 

marcy: ich finde es alleine im dunkeln wald unheimlich; mal schauen, vielleicht sollte ich es mal hier im stadtwald probieren. den rüsselcross wollte ich auch melden, war aber schon voll..

wenn meine dx da ist, können wir ja mal zusammen biken. dann habe ich weniger angst 

wintergriller: erst provence, dann lappland? oder verwechsele ich da was? den mount ventoux bin ich auch schon gefahren..fand ich schön, nur oben etwas triste landschaft...

ab montag muss wieder geschäftlich nach frankreich; wieder nichts mit biken... und keine punkte für den wp..blöd

euch einen schönen abend

lg sabine


----------



## wintergriller (27. Oktober 2009)

Guten morgen 

gestern war mit Terminen voll, heute ebenfalls......aber bei dem genialen Wetterbericht habe ich heute schonmal meine Wechselklamotten mit in die Firma genommen und werde ab morgen wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren 
Wenn also morgen oder Donnerstag eine von euch spontan nachmittags von der Hohemark (oder Frankfurt) zum Fuchstanz (oder am Donnerstag evtl. auch hoch bis zum Feldi oder Saalburg oder wasauchimmer...) will: Nur zu  Bin dann allerdings eher gemütlich und auch nur mit meinem minimalistischen Hardtail unterwegs!

@speciallady: Du verwechselst da was  zwischen Provence und Lappland bin ich nochmal kurz in den Dolomiten  Allerdings wohl ohne Bike  
Der Ventoux ist echt klasse. War vorher schon einige Male mit dem Auto oben und finde gerade diese Mondlandschaft im oberen Teil ziemlich cool! War aber auch perfektes (allerdings verdammt kaltes) Wetter mit Fernsicht bis zum Mont Blanc.....
Da ich erst dieses Jahr "so richtig" mit dem Rennrad angefangen habe, bin ich recht gemütlich hochgefahren (bin aber trotzdem nur einmal überholt worden!) und war erstaunt, wie locker das eigentlich geht 

Wo geht es für dich hin in Frankreich? Warum ohne Bike? Bei allem was länger als eine Woche dauert (und in radtaugliche Gegenden führt) versuche ich mein Rad mitzunehmen.

Daniela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estrella (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ich lese schon die ganze Zeit still und heimlich mit, weil ich auch aus dem MTK komme. Habe mich allerdings bei einem anderen WP-Team angemeldet, wo ich letztes Jahr schon mitgemacht hab. Ich hoffe Ihr steinigt mich Konkurrentin nicht gleich 
Ich melde mich, weil es mir genauso geht wie Euch: Ich hätte auch Lust im Dunkeln zu fahren, trau mich aber nicht allein. Diese Woche wird es bei mir leider nicht klappen. Aber nächste Wochen sollten wir das mal in den Angriff nehmen! Was haltet Ihr von Mittwoch? Man könnte sich an der Hohemark treffen. Das wäre ja klasse!


----------



## speciallady (27. Oktober 2009)

Wo geht es für dich hin in Frankreich? Warum ohne Bike? Bei allem was länger als eine Woche dauert (und in radtaugliche Gegenden führt) versuche ich mein Rad mitzunehmen.

Daniela[/QUOTE]

hallo daniela,

ich muss nach limoges, zentralfrankreich. zum biken habe ich keine zeit, arbeite die ganze woche dort und fahre am freitag zurück.

@all:

einen gemeinsamen nightride fände ich klasse. mittwoch passt bei mir auch; morgen müsste ich mal schauen. was hast du denn gedacht, wo und wann, wie schnell? habe nur die alte power-led zur zeit plus eine fenix für den helm... dürfte aber reichen, oder?

lg sabine


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

@speciallady ... wie geht's ... was macht der Garmin?

Bin gerade aus einem Bike-Urlaub zurück und überrascht davon was sich hier tut 
Zum Winterpokal hatte ich direkt am Anfang schon (wie die letzten Jahre auch) das Team "Winterhexen" gegründet, sonst würde ich hier auch mitmachen.

@ alle ... ich fahr auch im Dunkeln, oft im Bereich Hohemark etc. und kenne mich im Taunus auch recht gut aus  ... suche allerdings noch meine Lampe vom letzten Jahr ...  auf Winter + Dunkelheit bin ich noch nicht richtig eingestellt.

Montags + Mittwochs kann ich aber leider generell nachmittags/abends nicht.


----------



## swe68 (27. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Nightride werde ich nächste Zeit eher nicht hinbekommen - bei meinen Arbeitszeiten muss ich das intensiv planen 
Ich muss sowieso demnächst erstmal mit meinem Cyclocrosser ausprobieren, ob ich Nachtfahr-tauglich bin. Laufen im Dunkeln geht prima, aber da bin ich ja ein bißchen langsamer.

Rücken ist besser, aber noch nicht gut.

Wenn ich geschäftlich unterwegs bin, nehme ich immer Laufsachen mit - laufen geht immer und überall


----------



## wintergriller (27. Oktober 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> ich muss nach limoges, zentralfrankreich. zum biken habe ich keine zeit, arbeite die ganze woche dort und fahre am freitag zurück.



Ist ja witzig  Ich habe mal ein halbes Jahr in Ussel gewohnt. Ist knapp 70km von Limoge weg in Richtung Clermont-Ferrand.
Aber klar: Bei einer Woche lohnt sich kein Bike. Ist eher was, wenn man noch ein Wochende dazwischen hat, oder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren kann. Dieses Glück habe ich in der Provence  Hotel ist knapp 25km vom Arbeitsplatz weg und ich kann auf der Arbeit duschen. Abends ist meistens auch bei 19Uhr Feierabend noch eine kleine Runde durch die Alpillen drin!
Ansonsten wie swe68 schin geschrieben hat: Laufen geht immer!

@all: Nightride wäre ich dabei!

Daniela


----------



## speciallady (27. Oktober 2009)

..ja, laufen geht immer..wenn frau keinen knorpelschaden im rechten knie hätte..  bin als jugendlcihe zuviel gelaufen (50-80 km die woche) ich laufe gerne, darf aber keinen asphalt laufen sonst bekomme ich sofort ein dickes knie.... kommt aber auch daher, dass ich zu schwer bin.. ansonaten würde ich viel mehr laufen..ist einfacher und nicht so zeitaufwändig wie biken.... in limoges habe ich auch immer die sachen dabei, aber für mehr als 30 min vor dem frühstück reicht es kaum...

leider werde ich nicht mehr so oft in limoges sein, der standort wird geschlossen und wird gerade "abgewickelt"..also eher ein trauriger anlass dorthin zu reisen..früher war es lustiger...

was macht ihr denn beruflich so? vor allem die globetrotter: provence, dolomiten, schmitten, lappland.... tourismusmanager? 

mein garmin habe ich seit samstag...habe schon an dich gedacht, taunusschnecke, müssen uns unbedingt mal treffen

so, wie sieht es morgen nachmittag/abend mit einem nightride aus?

lg sabine


----------



## swe68 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin Teamleiterin in einer Softwarefirma - genauer will ich es hier nicht ausführen. Der Job macht Spass! Fordert aber auch viel.
Ich bin - wann immer es geht - im Urlaub in den Alpen, aber ohne Bike. Ich liebe Bergsteigen, Gipfel sind mein ein und alles.

Laufen morgens an fremden Orten: Es ist besser, 30 min gelaufen zu sein als gar nicht!  Jede Minute zählt.


----------



## wintergriller (28. Oktober 2009)

*lol* Tourismusmanager..... wär zwar auch ganz nett, aber mein Job ist noch besser 
Ich bin Fahrversuchsingenieurin und trage meinen Teil dazu dabei, dass die Bremsregelsysteme in den Autos so funktionieren wie sich der Normalfahrer das denkt! Den Grossteil meiner Arbeitszeit verbringe ich somit auf irgendwelchen Teststrecken.
Meist bin ich (bzw. unser Team) zwei oder drei Wochen am Stück unterwegs und da wir ja auch immer die Fahrzeuge mitnehmen müssen, ist auch immer genug Transportkapazität für die Räder vorhanden. Meine Kollegen sind ebenfalls begeisterte Radler, so dass wir meist reichlich Bikes dabeihaben  Für den Notfall habe ich noch den Bikekoffer für den Flieger!


Nightride wird heute etwas zu viel. Bin mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren und werde bei dem genialen Wetter früh (14.00Uhr?) Feierabend machen und den Heimweg im Hellen geniessen


----------



## Estrella (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen,
wenn Taunusschnecke am Mittwoch nicht kann: Was haltet Ihr von einem Nightride nächste Woche Donnerstag?


----------



## speciallady (29. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,

nächste woche kann ich an keinem tag. aber wenn es um einen generellen nightride geht, kann ich donnerstags nicht. das spiele ich taiko... 

aber ich hätte grosses interesse an einem regelmässigen treff unter der woche zum nightriden... alleine finde ich es zu gefährlich...

also wie schaut es mädels?

lg sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (29. Oktober 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> nächste woche kann ich an keinem tag. aber wenn es um einen generellen nightride geht, kann ich donnerstags nicht. das spiele ich taiko...
> 
> ...



Wöchentlicher Nightride klingt gut. Gegen Donnerstag und Mittwoch gab es ja bereits Einwände. Wie wäre Dienstag?


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi, hab mich jetzt mal bei Euch "beworben", also die Mitgliedschaft beantragt.


----------



## speciallady (29. Oktober 2009)

super, dann sind wir jetzt komplett... 

der wp kann kommen,

lg sabine


----------



## Warnschild (29. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt muss ich nur noch wieder komplett fit werden 

Mein Freund verbietet mir, mit Halsschmerzen Sport zu machen, wegen der Streptokokken, die wiederum auch bei Jüngeren gern den Herzmuskel angreifen... Also erst vollständig erholen


----------



## speciallady (29. Oktober 2009)

..gesund werden ist wichtig... trainieren bei erkältung bringt eh nichts...

@all: vielleicht können wir eine kurze zusammenfassung machen zum thema nightride machen:

1. wer hat an einer regelmässigen teilnahme interesse?

2. an welchem wochentag?

3. wo?

Ich fange mal mit mir an:

1. grooooooooosses interesse 

2. am liebsten mittwoch, dann montag und dann dienstag; donnerstag kann ich gar nicht.

3. gerne im frankfurter stadtwald, komme aber auch gerne in den taunus

..wir können auch rotieren (zeit und ort), wenn es gar nicht zusammen kommt.

wichtiger wäre es mal zusammen zu biken, um zu schauen ob es passt. der termin findet sich dann schon

ich würde lieber biken, als darüber zu schreiben... komme aber kaum vor 18 uhr aus dem büro und so ist z.zt. nichts mit biken unter der woche

vg sabine


----------



## wintergriller (30. Oktober 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> 1. wer hat an einer regelmässigen teilnahme interesse?
> 
> 2. an welchem wochentag?
> 
> 3. wo?



Ok, dann ich:

1. ebenfalls sehr grosses Interesse, obwohl ich leider dieses Jahr nur noch KW45-47 und KW49 in Hessen bin.

2. Flexibel, da ich eh oft unterwegs bin. Würde ich mir einen Tag freischaufeln! WE fällt dafür bei mir komplett weg. Da bin ich meist mit meinem Mann unterwegs 

3. Taunus!!! Ne, im ernst, habe einen Kombi und bin somit flexibel!

Grüße,
Daniela


----------



## Deleted 61489 (30. Oktober 2009)

1. Interesse: ja. 
Muss aber dieses Jahr erst meine Lampe finden + dann testen wie gut ich sehe. (meine Augen sind im letzen Jahr irgendwie schlechter geworden)

2. Wochentag: 
montags + mittwochs nie. Dienstags, donnerstags + freitags geht generell.

3. Ort: Bin ganz flexibel. 
Taunus ist ok, gerne auch Stadtwald - sehr gut geeignet ist auch der Rodgau-Rundweg, den die "Eisbären" in den letzten Jahren öfter gefahren sind.


----------



## Estrella (30. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen!
1. Jaaa großes Interesse
2. Außer freitags egal. Dienstags hätt ich Spinning, aber da könnt ich dann auch mal draußen fahren zur Abwechslung...Mi und Do wäre mir am liebsten...
3. Ich würde auch mit dem Auto kommen, von daher egal. Ungern Trails im dunkeln 

Ja, wahrscheinlich müßte man es wirklich spontan sehen, wer wann Zeit hat...Aber wir kriegen das schon!


----------



## Warnschild (30. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seid so weit weeg! 

Also, ich hab leider keine Lampe, Nachtfahrt wär auch terminlich schwierig, weil ich erst (mit der Bahn) anreisen müsste und später zurück. 

Da ich ein Verbundticket habe, kann ich bis zur "Grenze" kostenfrei fahren. 

Für mich wäre eine größer angelegte Tagestour oder Ähnliches mal toll, damit ich Euch zumindest kennenlernen könnte. Allerdings müsste ich es mind. 8 Tage im voraus wissen. 

Am besten wäre Di, teils auch Mi und Fr sowie die WEn.

Ansonsten bin ich "von Ferne" dabei, das ist auch okay.

GlG und einen schönen Tag euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2009)

hallo zusammen,

mache am we mal ein kleines summary zur nightride umfrage... und terminvorschläge für eine gemeinsame ausfahrt am we... 

vg sabine


----------



## speciallady (30. Oktober 2009)

Nightride Summary:

Taunuschnecke: Di, oder Do, Ort flexibel
Wintergriller: flexibel, allerdings nicht so oft in Hessen
Estrella: Mi oder Do; Taunus
Warnschild: am WE da in Heidelberg
Speciallady: Di oder Mi, Ort fexibel

Ein gemeinsamer Nenner ist schwierig; was haltet ihr von einer gemeinsamen WE Ausfahrt, dann kann man sich kennenlernen und schauen, ob es auch vom Tempo, Strecke und tech. Anforderungen etc. passt.

Und dann einen gemeinsamen Termin vereinbaren.

Vorschlag für eine WE Tour:

So, den 8.11 (ich hoffe ich werde nicht krank ), Sa, 14.11 oder So, 15.11

Ort: würde ich den Taunus vorschlagen, da kommen die meisten her. ich habe ein auto und kann dich ab ffm mitnehmen (warnschild)

so, jetzt seid ihr an der reihe

vg s.


----------



## marcy2 (1. November 2009)

Hu hu, da bin ich auch mal wieder.
Bin leider zur Zeit nur mit´m Crosser unterwegs (mein MTB ist noch außer Gefecht , aber nächste Woche wird es wieder fahrbar sein), sonst würde ich mich gerne auch mal nem Nightride anschließen, aber was ich gelesen habe, klappt es doch nicht so, einen Termin zu kriegen, wo alle mal könnten. 
Am WE kann ich zur Zeit leider auch nicht, also viel Spaß, wenn es denn bei euch mal klappen sollte.
Ich fahre die nächsten WE noch paar Querfeldeinrennen.  
Heute war ich auch, leider mußte ich 2 Runden vor Schluß aufgeben, da technischer Defekt, so ein sch... Na ja, aber es lief besser als ich dachte und das ist ja auch schon mal was. Hanka Kupfernagel auch am Start. Aber von ihr sieht man ja nur mal kurz das Hinterrad. Ist schon ne Klasse für sich. Spaß hat´s jedenfalls gemacht.

Bis denne
marcy


----------



## speciallady (1. November 2009)

hallo zusammen,

leider kann ich diese woche keine punkte beitragen, bin erkäeltet  und da mache ich keinen sport. föllt aber diese woche eh nicht auf, da ich auf geschäftsreise bin. insofern könnte es schlimmer sein...

ich hoffe euch ergeht es besser, heute war nochmal ein klasse tag. waren mit unserem dalmatiner 3 h stunden spazieren, 0 punkte aber ein schönes gefühl 

@ marcy: habe auch einen crosser von ridley, bin aber noch kein rennen gefahren. wann und wo fährst du denn das nächste, würde es mir gerne mal anschauen. oder vielleicht mal zusammen fahren? 

nightride: wenn ich wieder fit bin, stelle ich mal einen termin ein. dann wird sich schon etwas finden

euch allen eine schöne woche,

lg sabine


----------



## swe68 (1. November 2009)

Ich werde mal im Lauf der Woche sehen, was geht.... 

@ Warnschild
Du bist nun auch freigeschaltet 
Entschuldige die Verspätung, ich war krank und habe das irgendwie überlesen.


----------



## marcy2 (2. November 2009)

@speciallady: Gute Besserung!!

Jetzt am WE fahre ich in Karlsruhe, nächste Woche Rossbach/ Biebergemünd und dann noch Gießen/ Hangelstein. Die restlichen Crossrennen sind mir zu weit mit´m Auto. Die Rennen selbst sind ja nur 40min. Da lohnt sich dann die Anfahrt nicht mehr. Ich fahre ja nur zum Spaß  Die meisten sind ja leider im Norden. Aber Querfeldeinrennen machen wahnsinnig spaß, wenn noch schön technisch mit viel Hindernisparcour, einfach toll. Solltest auch mal probieren. 

marcy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (3. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe wohl einen "perfekten" Start in den Winterpokal hingelegt  Wir waren am WE zum Klettern und Zelten in Frankreich. Am Samstag habe ich mir eine Heftklammer in den linken Mittelfinger gehauen.....
...es endete dann leider gestern Abend im Krankenhaus: Beginnende Blutvergiftung, Antibiotika, Gipsarm: Das voll Pogramm. 

Hoffentlich kann ich nächste Woche endlich loslegen. Momentan ist mir eher weniger nach Sport. Bin total K.O.  

Grüße,
Daniela


----------



## speciallady (3. November 2009)

..na dann mal gute Besserung an alle Kranken..

meine Erkältung war gestern besser und ist heute wieder schlechter.. 

naja, die punkte werden dann später erkämpft....

sollen wir uns vielleicht umbenennen? ladies only- das lazareth (wie wird das denn geschrieben?) 

vg speciallady


----------



## swe68 (3. November 2009)

Lazarett -   Der Name gefällt mir leider nur zu gut


----------



## marcy2 (3. November 2009)

@ wintergriller: Gute Besserung!

Da tu ich gleich nochwas beitragen. Mich hat heute ein Auto umgehauen, soviel zum Thema Nightride. Obwohl, es war noch gar nicht so dunkel und ich bin nur von der Arbeit heimgefahren, ohne Helm natürlich. Ist zum Glück nichts groß passiert. Meine Nase ist etwas platt. Bin mal gespannt, wie die morgen aussieht, noch größer :-( 
Bin dann aus Frust trotzdem noch ne kleine Runde mit´m Rennrad. Ich glaub, ab morgen fahr ich wieder im Wald. 

marcy


----------



## speciallady (3. November 2009)

hallo marcy,

da hst du aber glück gehabt, dass nicht mehr passiert ist.... 

ist nicht ungefährlich mit den autos, habe ich auch jeden tag auf den weg zur arbeit..allerdings immer mit helm....

dann mal gute besserung für deine nase.....

ist denn eine vom team gesund/unverletzt? habe mir gerade mal den spass gemacht die ladies only teams anzuschauen..wir bilden den abschluss bei den punkten 

..aber wenn wir erst mal wieder alle fit sind..dann gehts los....

bis dahin gute besserung an alle, die es gebrauchen können...

vg, speciallady


----------



## swe68 (3. November 2009)

Danke!  
Ich hasse Kranksein.
Euch allen auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Warnschild (3. November 2009)

Bin sauer! - Mein Beitrag ist grad verschwunden.... 

Somit sehr kurz: 



Bin auch nicht ganz fit grade und ungeduldig, weil ich gesund sein will.
Mein RR krieg ich wohl erst Anfang nächsten Jahres.
Bin froh, dass ich weder nen Rad- noch nen Heftklammerunfall hatte und wünsch allen ernsthaft Kranken beste Besserung!
Mein Laptop ist kaputt und ich kann nur leihweise den meiner Mitbewohnerin manchmal nutzen.


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2009)

Evtl. geht es bei mir jetzt wieder aufwärts - zumindest fühle ich mich heute morgen schon recht weit oben auf dem Weg der Besserung. Wenn das so weitergeht, sammle ich heute abend oder morgen früh die ersten 2 Pünktchen.


----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

Ich will ins Spinning heute Abend. Bin mit dem Punktesystem noch nicht so ganz vertraut, aber das dürften doch zumindest 1 - 2 Punkte werden, oder?

Wenn ich fitter bin, mach ich dann wieder öfter mal auch 2 Einheiten hintereinander, versprochen ;-)  (dafür, dass ich kaum beitragen kann und kein RR hab und so...).

Außerdem hab ich die Winterversion meiner Barfußschuhe geordert, dann kann ich zumindest Spaziergangsweise auch ins Laufen wieder einsteigen, hoffe ich.


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2009)

Barfußschuhe? Welche denn? Ich würde das auch gerne mal ausprobieren.

Ich werde versuchen, heute abend oder morgen früh ein kurzes Läufchen zu machen. Je nachdem, wie ich mich fühle.

Spinning = Biken von den Punkten her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

Ich bin absoluter "Fivefingers"-Fan, nachdem sie mich von meiner Dauerlaufverletzung befreit haben: 

Hatte monatelang dauerhaft und später dann auch schon nach kurzen Wanderungen etc. "shin splints", das "Schienbeinkantensyndrom", und das nach jahrelang problemlosem Laufen. 

Um es halbwegs (Nachtrag: Naja, doch länger geworden!) kurz zu halten: mehrere Facharztbesuche, Krankengymnastik (und fleißige Übungen zuhause), Einlagen halfen nichts, weshalb ich im Internet nach Lösungen gesucht habe und auf die "Barfußbewegung" gestoßen bin (v. a. in den USA). 

Die war mir dann doch zu krass und ich landete schnell bei Schuhen wie dem Nike free etc. mit "Barfußkonzept". Die radikalste und zugleich überzeugendste Variante für mich waren schließlich die "Fivefingers", mit denen ich seither auch schon in heftigerem Gelände (Gebirge, Wüste,...) erfolgreich laufend oder wandernd unterwegs war. 

Infos gibts hier in Deutschland unter "zehenschuhe.de", überzeugt haben mich vor allem aber zahlreiche englischsprachige Blogs mit Erfahrungsberichten. 

Habe die Classic, die sind nicht so der Renner, und die "KSO"s, die sind super. Außerdem eben gerade das "Surge"-Modell bestellt, das es hier in Europa nicht (mehr?) gibt. Es entspricht dem "Flow"-Modell, nur in Stiefelform. 

Fivefingers sehen komisch aus, sind aber genial vom Laufgefühl her, die übliche Kritik hat sich bei mir persönlich im Praxisversuch nicht bestätigt, weshalb ich sie weiterhin begeistert trage, wann immer ich "sportlich" unterwegs bin (meine Eitelkeit lässt es nicht zu, dass ich sie im Alltag trage, weil sie doch recht krass aussehen). 

Also, wenn du Lust hast (und das nötige Kleingeld), versuchs mal. Ich find die Teile toll, ein Universaltalent.


----------



## swe68 (4. November 2009)

Ja, ich bin auch so ein Ärzteopfer.
1,5 Jahre konnte ich gar nicht mehr laufen, obwohl mein Arzt mir neue Einlagen, Physiotherapie, etc. verschrieben hat.
Das Ergebnis war ganz einfach, dass meine Füße überkorrigiert waren.
Also - neue Einlagen fürs Laufen vom Laufspezialisten, kombiniert mit Neutralschuhen. Die Laufanalyse, die dazu führte, habe ich mir selbst verschrieben 
Ansonsten bin ich nun einlagenfrei.
Und ich laufe so gerne barfuß!! 
Gerade fürs Wandern würde mich das mal interessieren. 
Danke für den Tipp  Wie fallen die denn von der Größe her aus?


----------



## speciallady (4. November 2009)

hallo mädels,

wenn es punkte für viel essen gäbe (leben wie gott in frankreich), dann hätte ich diese woche 20 punkte 

morgen fahre ich wieder nach hause, mein schnupfen ist weg , aber der bauch dicker 

also ab freitag werde ich dann in den wp einsteigen und hoffentlich kann ich ein paar pünktchen für das team beitragen...

mir scheint unser lazarett wird kleiner.... dann können wir ja loslegen, die anderen mädles haben ja schon ganz schön vorgelegt..

vg sabine


----------



## swe68 (5. November 2009)

Ich habe die ersten 2 Punkte gemacht! 
Ich habe das Lazarett also verlassen.


----------



## Estrella (5. November 2009)

Schaut mal, ich fahre heute mal hier mit: 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428848

Vielleicht schaffte es ja noch jemand von Euch? Okay, war vielleicht etwas kurzfristig...


----------



## swe68 (5. November 2009)

Das ist so eine Uhrzeit, zu der ich es einfach nicht schaffe.


----------



## Warnschild (6. November 2009)

Hallo und guten Tag, 

ich hab eben erst dran gedacht, meine vorgestern eingefahrenen Spinning-Punkte einzutragen: 4 Stück 

Wenn alles hinhaut, bin ich auch heute wieder mit dabei. Ich habs mir gestern verboten, weil ich erst langsam wieder einsteigen möchte.


----------



## swe68 (6. November 2009)

Ich mache morgen weiter.
Heute morgen habe ich es auf Bauchmuskeltraining (2x die Woche mache ich das) beschränkt. Ich war gestern einfach zu spät im Bett, weil ich zu lange Shoppen war


----------



## wintergriller (6. November 2009)

Aloha,

ich war vorhin beim Arzt: Werde wohl noch eine Woche im Lazarett bleiben müssen. 

Ich könnte :kotz:

Gibt "ExtremZapping" eigentlich auch Punkte? Mit einer Hand ist man echt mächtig aufgeschmissen. Viel mehr als vorm Fernseher sitzen ist irgendwie nicht drin.

Grüße,
Daniela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (6. November 2009)

hallo mädels,

habe 3 bescheidene punkte beigetragen und hoffe es werden jetzt jeden tag mehr. morgen habe ich jetzt erst mal mein taiko konzert und am sonntag will ich biken, egal welches wetter es ist....

ich brauche mal bewegung..die ganze woche im auto und in meetings gesessen....  und ich werde immer dicker!!!

zur arbeit bin ich schon mit dem rad..wollte eigentlich um 15 uhr aufhören und sitze immer noch im büro!!

by the way: ich hatte mal den berufen gefragt und selbst nie geantwortet. also ich bin demand-managerin in einem amerikanischen unternehmen. beschäftige mich mit der europäischen supply-chain (versorgungskette). alles klar? 

euch allen ein schönes we, ich fahre jetzt auch heim,

lg sabine


----------



## swe68 (6. November 2009)

Ich freue mich morgen auf einen schönen, langen Lauf.
Sonntag muss ich ins Fitness-Studio, war die ganze Woche nicht....
Also - biken wird leider nichts dieses Wochenende.
Meine Fixierung aufs Laufen kläre ich auf, wenn ich mich entschlossen habe, mein Ziel durchzuziehen.


----------



## speciallady (6. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich morgen auf einen schönen, langen Lauf....
> Meine Fixierung aufs Laufen kläre ich auf, wenn ich mich entschlossen habe, mein Ziel durchzuziehen.



 @swe68:..du machst mich ja schon neugierig auf dein laufziel... 

ins studio will ich auch nicht am we; ich hoffe es klappt.. war schon lange nicht mehr...

@ marcy: du hast ja schon ganz schön punkte vorgelegt. wenn du mal lust und zeit hättest würde ich gerne mit dir mal crosser fahren. wo bist du denn mit deinem crosser so unterwegs?

@estrella: wie war denn der nightride? wie lange und schnell seid ihr denn gefahren? wenn es klappt würde ich nächste woche mitfahren, wenn meine lampe endlcih mal eintreffen würde 

lg sabine


----------



## Estrella (7. November 2009)

@speciallady: Der Nightride war echt gut! Erst war ich etwas unsicher im dunkeln, weil ich noch nie nachts gefahren bin, aber dann war es irgendwann richtig hell. Wir waren zu siebt und sind einen 20er Schnitt gefahren, 44 km insgesamt. War alles ganz flach und einfach. ALso genau das RIchtige für abends im Dunkeln  Ich muß schauen ob ich es nächste WOche schaffe. Ich sag dann BEscheid.
Zum Crossen würd ich auch gern mitkommen!
Hattest Du den Beitrag wg. Hainburg geschrieben? Fährst Du? ICh würde es morgen spontaaaaan beim aufwachen entscheiden


----------



## swe68 (7. November 2009)

Ich gehe gleich mal Punktesammeln 

@ Sabine
Es ist ein bißchen von meiner Gesundheit abhängig.
Wobei - andererseits erwarte ich eh keine große Besserung mehr. Muss noch ein bißchen grübeln.


----------



## Warnschild (7. November 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben Ladies,

ich hab ja relativ wenig Zeit im Augenblick, zumindest nicht bei Tageslicht, deshalb hatte ich ganz schön Respekt vor dem "Wiedereinstieg" nach dem Akkordarbeiten im Sommer und anschließenden Kranksein. 

Aber die 2x Spinning, seit der WP läuft, haben enorm Spaß gemacht und gut getan. Da werd ich sicher in Zukunft noch mehr machen können. 

Heute hat unerwarteterweise mein Freund gefragt, ob wir nicht gemeinsam Laufen gehen wollen, nicht lang, nicht weit, nicht schnell, nur entspannt vor uns hin fürs erste Mal. Ist wirklich gut gewesen und ich schau mal, ob ich nicht öfter mal auch kurze Laufeinheiten einbauen kann. 

Ist einfach ein netter Ausgleich zum Radfahren und auch kurz darauf problemlos machbar: Hatte zwar etwas schwere Beine heute vom Spinning, aber war wirklich erstaunlich, wie leicht trotzdem das Laufen ging - sind halt andere Muskeln gefragt. 

Allerdings gabs dafür dann auch nur 1 magren Punkt. 

Außerdem will ich euch mal sagen, wie sehr mich der WP motiviert, hätte ich nicht so erwartet. Zwar will ich nicht gewinnen (frage mich ohnehin, wie manche Leute ihre angeblichen Trainingsumfänge geschafft haben wollen), aber es macht Spaß, im Team mit beizutragen, auch ein paar Punkte zu sammeln! Danke euch also!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (7. November 2009)

Freut mich 
Ja, es ist motivierend - und ganz ehrlich, dieses Ladies-Unterforum hat doch zu einer sehr netten WP-Pokal-Gruppe geführt, oder?


----------



## speciallady (7. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Freut mich
> Ja, es ist motivierend - und ganz ehrlich, dieses Ladies-Unterforum hat doch zu einer sehr netten WP-Pokal-Gruppe geführt, oder?



Ja, finde ich auch: eine nette Truppe.... ich werde für nächstes WE mal einen Termin anbieten, vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammenbiken...

komme gerade von meinem ersten taiko-auftritt..war total klasse, aber auch anstrengend 

morgen früh will ich biken, weiss aber noch nicht wo..hoffentlich ist das wetter besser..heute beim laufen habe ich einen biker im stömenden regen gesehen... wollte ihm schon zurufen: winterpokal, nicht wahr?  

also ehrlich: bei 7 grad und strömenden regen gehe ich nicht aufs rad! habe vor 2 jahren eine transalp gemacht. da hatten wir von 6 tagen, 4 tage wo es fast durchgehend geregnet hat. aber gab es auch keine alternative und irgendwann gewöhnt frau sich ja an den regen 

aber bei der kälte kann ich mir das verkneifen... bin ich jetzt ein weichei? 

lg sabine


----------



## marcy2 (8. November 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> @ marcy: du hast ja schon ganz schön punkte vorgelegt. wenn du mal lust und zeit hättest würde ich gerne mit dir mal crosser fahren. wo bist du denn mit deinem crosser so unterwegs?
> 
> lg sabine



So, bin wieder zurück. War eine schöne Strecke in Karlsruhe. Wetter hat auch gehalten, war nicht mal matschig. Aber irgendwie kann ich mich zur Zeit nicht richtig quälen. 40min sind ja so schnell rum, da bin ich grad mal eingefahren, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.

Zu deiner Frage, mit dem Crosser fahre ich eigentlich fast alles was ich mit MTB auch fahre, nur die Abfahrten nehm ich andere. Die Canti-Bremse kann man echt vergessen. Meistens bin ich aber so Hohemark, Saalburg, Köppern in der Gegend so unterwegs. Das hat nicht so viele Höhenmeter, aber auch schöne Trails. Wo fährst denn du so rum? 

marcy


----------



## speciallady (8. November 2009)

hallo marcy,

mit dem crosser war ich bisher immer im frankfurter stadtwald oder dann richtung seligenstadt/zellhausen unterwegs. da spiele ich im sommer beachvolleyball im sommer. so richtig technisch, z.B. trails bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren (mit dem crosser). will ich aber mal probieren. also wenn du mal lust und zeit hast, würde ich mal mit dir fahren. kenne wenig frauen, die crosser fahren...

sind hier noch welche?  

schönen abend noch, sabine


----------



## swe68 (8. November 2009)

Ich fahre auch Crosser - meiner muss nun aber erstmal zur Wartung / kleinere Umbauten.
Fahre in ähnlicher Gegend, wo Du fährst, speciallady - eher aber Richtung Mönchbruch, etc.
Die Kelsterbach- und Rein-in-den-Stadtwald-Runde (die ich sonst ganz gelegentlich mal laufe), will ich mit dem Crosser auch fahren. Und außerdem habe ich mit dem guten Stück im Winter eine lange Tour vor


----------



## speciallady (8. November 2009)

ja klasse, ich sollte mal die signaturen besser lesen. ich werde für nächstes oder übernächstes we mal einen termin anbieten..vielleicht haben ja ein paar lust zum biken/crossen?

ich war heute morgen laufen, konnte mich bei nieselregen nicht zum biken überwinden, trotz grosser sprüche vorgestern 

heute mittag dann shoppen in frankfurt..war anstrengender als 2 h biken...  

und es gibt keine punkte dafür 

und jetzt muss ich erst mal abregen...habe im tech-talk forum heute ein paar auf die mütze gekriegt... mehr mag ich dazu nicht sagen... diese virtuelle welt geht mir manchmal ganz schön gegen den strich..habe mich auch mal 3 jahre hier rausgehalten...

aber dieses kleine forum ist nett...


----------



## swe68 (9. November 2009)

Achja - vielleicht war ich ja der Läufer bei strömendem Regen am Sa.! 
Im Ernst - bei Regen ist das der einzige Sport, der mir Spass macht. Aber Du brauchst wirklich gute Trailschuhe dafür.


----------



## speciallady (9. November 2009)

..vielleicht..läuferInnen habe ich einige gesehen, aber nur einen biker.. bin ganz deiner meinung:laufen geht immer, da ist mir das wetter auch egal..leider kann ich nicht mehr soviel laufen, wie ich gerne würde...

leider kann ich nicht so viele punkte beitragen, wie ich erhofft habe. bin gerade beruflich sehr in anspruch genommen und das wird auch bis mind. bis ende des jahres so bleiben 

ich hoffe wenigstens am we biken zu können, wenn das wetter mal besser ist, als das letzte we. 

aber der wp soll ja in erster linie zu eigenen motivation dienen; deshalb lasst euch von mir nicht aufhalten


----------



## swe68 (10. November 2009)

Das mit dem Job kenne ich nur zu gut.
Da muss man sich jede Freiminute für Sport irgendwo anders "abschneiden". Bei mir geht das dann oft zu Lasten des Schlafs.


----------



## speciallady (10. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Job kenne ich nur zu gut.
> Da muss man sich jede Freiminute für Sport irgendwo anders "abschneiden". Bei mir geht das dann oft zu Lasten des Schlafs.



..das kann ich mir gesundheitlich nicht erlauben... viel arbeit, viel sport, wenig schlaf.. dann liege ich bald auf der nase..so kommt halt z.zt. der sport zu kurz... naja, wird auch mal wieder besser werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (10. November 2009)

Ich liege auch lieber im Bett  - wenn ich mich ansonsten aber gesundheitlich vernünftig verhalte, brauche ich tendenziell nur 6-6,5 Std. Schlaf. 
Die Mischung macht es einfach. Das wichtigste ist, dass ich mich nicht stressen lasse. Stress ist kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Warnschild (10. November 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..das kann ich mir gesundheitlich nicht erlauben... viel arbeit, viel sport, wenig schlaf.. dann liege ich bald auf der nase..so kommt halt z.zt. der sport zu kurz... naja, wird auch mal wieder besser werden....



Geht bei mir auch gar nicht. Ich muss immer brav schauen, dass ich nicht zuviel mache, ausreichend schlafe, brav regeneriere.


----------



## speciallady (10. November 2009)

..so wieder einen 11h tag hinter mir..jetzt fahre ich noch mit dem rad heim (ist nicht so weit) und dann brauche ich eigentlich nichts mehr....  

und wieder keinen sport...doof...

naja, vielleicht kann ich mich noch zum fitness-studio aufraffen??


----------



## swe68 (10. November 2009)

Ich bin auch zu spät heute  Wollte eigentlich noch Krafttraining machen, aber dazu habe ich dann irgendwann abends keinen Nerv mehr.
Aber morgen früh wird gepunktet!


----------



## speciallady (11. November 2009)

..so ladies, ich beantrage austritt aus dem wp oder 2 punkte pro überstunde an der arbeit.....  

im ernst..die arbeit nimmt mich so in anspruch, dass ich sonst gar nichts auf die reihe kriege...ausser meinen weg zur arbeit....

ist das nicht grotesk?

so, jetzt fahre ich von der arbeit zum italiener, sonst falle ich direkt ins bett..  

euch noch einen sportlichen abend


----------



## swe68 (11. November 2009)

Guten Appetit!
Ich habe Sport auf den frühen Morgen geschoben. Unabsichtlich bin ich 3 km länger gelaufen als ich wollte. Naja, so habe ich die 2 Stunden voll bekommen und eine Erkenntnis - ich bin zwar lahm, aber ich kann tatsächlich ohne Frühstück 2 Stunden laufen.
Anschließend habe ich aber das Gefühl, ein Wildschwein verspeisen zu können. 

Mein großes Glück ist eine Dusche bei der Arbeit!


----------



## speciallady (11. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> Ich habe Sport auf den frühen Morgen geschoben.



..ja, das habe ich morgen früh auch vor...morgens laufen..allerdings bin ich etwas träge morgens...   mal gucken, ob ich es schaffe!

dann mit dem rad zu arbeit, abends habe ich taiko, also ein paar pünktchen kommen dann zusammen...

am freitag und samstag bin ich dann in köln, wieder nichts mit biken.... aber am sonntag...


----------



## swe68 (12. November 2009)

Ich bin morgens auch nicht zu Höchstleistungen fähig - aber Laufen morgens ist ein kleines bißchen wie Meditation und tut mir nicht nur körperlich gut.


----------



## wintergriller (13. November 2009)

Hier ein Update aus dem Lazarett:
Antibiotika habe ich gestern abend die letzte genommen! Die Hand ist allerdings weiterhin geschient.... Sport ist also noch nicht drin. Am Montag muss ich wieder zum Chirurgen. Ich hoffe, dass sich bis dahin eine weitere Verbesserung eingestellt hat und ich endlich wieder was machen kann!
Den ganzen Tag auf der Couch rumgammeln zerrt mächtig an den Nerven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (13. November 2009)

Hast Du vielleicht ein Ergometer o.ä.?
Als ich mir den Ellenbogen gebrochen hatte, habe ich dort viel Zeit drauf verbracht. Das tat dann auch meinen Nerven gut  
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Besserung! So ein Frust....


----------



## wintergriller (13. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht ein Ergometer o.ä.?
> Als ich mir den Ellenbogen gebrochen hatte, habe ich dort viel Zeit drauf verbracht. Das tat dann auch meinen Nerven gut
> Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin gute Besserung! So ein Frust....



Danke 
Habe sogar eine tolle Tacx-Rolle mit i-Magic/Fortius Software....Nur leider darf ich mich körperlich nicht anstrengen, da die Entzündung in der Hand noch nicht gänzlich abgeklungen ist! Die Gefahr, dass sich die entzündungsverursachenden Bakterien wieder mehr im Körper ausbreiten ist zu groß!
Bin froh, dass die anfangs bis in die Schulter reichenden Schmerzen sich mittlerweile nur noch auf den Mittelfinger und einen Teil der Hand beschränken...


----------



## swe68 (13. November 2009)

Och nee!   
Stimmt, wenn die Entzündung noch da ist, ist Vorsicht angesagt....
Dann hoffe ich, dass Du das beste draus machen kannst. Ich kann mir den Frust sehr gut vorstellen, ich bekomme ja selber Anfälle, wenn ich lahmgelegt bin. Und das war dieses Jahr nie so lange.
Also - Du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl und wir bemühen uns, für Dich mitzupunkten. Marcy2 macht ja schon "doppelte Arbeit"


----------



## wintergriller (13. November 2009)

Sobald es da OK vom Doc gibt werde ich mit der Aufholjagd starten


----------



## speciallady (13. November 2009)

..ladies, gesundheit ist das wichtigste im leben! und das merkt man leider immer erst wenn man ernsthaft erkrankt..ging mir auch schon so... 

gestern ist eine aus einem team auf der arbeit zusammengebrochen: überarbeitet ausgepowert... wenn ich so weitermache, bin ich die nächste....

ich finde das berufsleben heutzutage keinen spass mehr, wobei mir meine arbeit spass macht... aber die belastungen sind teilweise nicht merh tragbar..

deswegen wieder wenig punkte von mir diese woche..heute abend fahre ich nach köln, dort werde ich zumindest mal laufen..am sonntag biken?

I hope so....


----------



## swe68 (13. November 2009)

Hi!

Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich in meinem Job inzwischen oft eine für mich angenehme Mischung von Spass, Verantwortung, Stress erreiche.
OK, ich hätte gerne mehr Zeit für Sport. Gerade deshalb ist es mir wichtig, dass ich Freude an meinem Job habe. Ich verbringe hier soviel Zeit...

Setz' Dich nicht unnötig unter Druck! Das verdirbt einem das letzte bißchen Spass bei der Arbeit! 
Manchmal geht es halt nicht. Ich habe es diese Woche auch nur einmal ins Studio geschafft.
Mittel-/langfristig musst Du einfach schauen, dass Du Dir Freiräume schaffen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (13. November 2009)

..du hat recht... das habe ich immerhin schon gelernt, mich mit dem sport nicht auch noch unter druck zu setzen.... ist halt nicht so einfach...

meine arbeit macht mir auch spass, sonst wäre ich nicht mehr hier..es kostet aber viel zeit und kraft, zumindest momentan...

..genug gejammert  ich freue mich jetzt auf ein schönes we bei meiner besten freundin in köln   

das wünsche ich euch auch,

sabine


----------



## swe68 (13. November 2009)

Ich Dir auch!


----------



## swe68 (14. November 2009)

Bin heute leider nur eingeschränkt sporttauglich - ich wurde nämlich gerade gegen Schweinegrippe geimpft und soll nun entspannen.
Naja, entspannen kann ich auch bei lockerem GA1-Training im Fitnessstudio.   Meine Ärztin kennt mich - ein absolutes Sportverbot hat sie mir nicht gegeben.
Muss halt darauf achten, was mein Körper sagt.


----------



## Warnschild (14. November 2009)

Hey, 

ich komm nur zum Spinning, das aber wenigstens inzwischen schon 1 - 2 Mal die Woche. 

Also, bin begeistert, wieviel ihr - trotz Arbeitsstress - hinbekommt! Ihr seid echt gut!

@Wintergriller: Ich kenns nur zu gut, wünsch dir viiieel Geduld und beste Heilung, damit du bald wieder loslegen kannst!


----------



## swe68 (15. November 2009)

Gestern habe ich dann noch meinen Cyclocrosser zum Doktor  gebracht.
Ich will einen kürzeren Vorbau, ein kleineres großes Kettenblatt und die Heilung der doch vorhandenen Unfallschäden (hüstel.... hab die Kurve ein bißchen schnell genommen und bin gegen die Wand...).
Wenn ich Glück habe, ist er nächsten Sa. wieder da. Wenn ich Pech habe, dauert es noch ein bißchen länger.
Dann bekommt er eine Lichtausrüstung, und ich werde 1x die Woche mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren.


----------



## marcy2 (15. November 2009)

Hi,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Sorry, aber ich bin zur Zeit etwas schreibfaul. Ich lese aber gerne mit. 
Dieses WE war ein bisschen anstrengend. Gestern den Duathlon, heute Querfeldein. War eigentlich gar keine reine Crosserstrecker, hätte ich das MTB dabei gehabt, wär ich  schneller unterwegs gewesen (eine ganz schön knifflige Abfahrt), na ja. Dann hat sich noch die Kurbel gelöst nach der ersten Runde. Ich zum Auto, Kurbel festgezurrt, überlegt, ob ich wieder ins Rennen einsteige, habe dann doch fortgesetzt, wenn ich einmal da bin, dachte ich, fahre ich auch zu ende.
Wenn jemand von euch weiß, wo ich ne Crosserkurbel herbekomme (46/ 34), wäre ich euch dankbar. Die löst sich immer von selbst, irgendwas ist da faul. Es gibt ja nur Compaktkurbeln auf dem Markt, aber was soll ich am Crosser mit nem 50er Blatt.

lg und gute Besserung an die Kranken, aber ist ja nur noch Wintergriller, wird schon, nur Geduld.


----------



## swe68 (15. November 2009)

Ich lasse gerade meinen Cyclocrosser von 50 auf 46 umbauen.... FSA müsste doch so etwas haben!

Ich habe eine Zerrung an der Innenseite meines rechten Oberschenkels und musste Laufen heute abbrechen...


----------



## marcy2 (15. November 2009)

ohje, hoffentlich nichts Ernstes, was dich länger lahm legt. 

Ich muß sagen, zur Zeit läufts bei mir, im Frühjahr und Sommer hatte ich alle paar Wochen eine Erkältung. Ich glaube, ich bin ein Wintersportler. Liegt auch an der Arbeit, mußte im Januar meinen Platz wechseln, und da wo ich jetzt bin, die Leuts, sind laufend am schnupfen, muß man sich ja jedesmal eine Erkältung holen. Statt die daheimbleiben und sich auskurieren, müssen se noch die Kollegen anstecken. Jetzt halt ich mich, so weit es geht fern, wenn jemand eine Erkältung hat. Ich sag ja, Bewegung an frischer Luft stärkt das Immunsystem, aber sind alles Sportmuffel bei mir an der Arbeit.

Wegen dem Kettenblatt geh ich Di mal zum Händler, vielleicht bekommt der nen 46er Blatt günstig irgendwo. Eine neue Compaktkurbel hätte ich, aber zu schade eigentlich für den Crosser, gut für RR. Am RR habe ich eine Compakt 50/ 36. Könnte ich die nehmen, aber da ist das 36er wieder zu groß. Oder ich muß die Kettenblätter untereinander tauschen. Na mal schauen, was mein Händler sagt.


----------



## speciallady (15. November 2009)

hallo ladies, komme gerade vom crossen und bin ganz happy..endlich mal wieder radfahren und das bei diesen temperaturen...

also mein crosser hat eine fsa gossamer? kompaktkurbel; allerdings fahre ich auch immer nur auf dem kleinen blatt..zum bergauffahren würde mir die kompaktkurbel nicht reichen; aber ich fahre ja überwiegend flach...

gestern war ich laufen in köln und abends kölsch trinken 

ein vollkommen gelungenes we...jetzt habe ich wieder power für die arbeit..

..und meine lampe ist endlich angekommen aus hongkong  muss ich aber beim zoll abholen..typisch frankfurt..die meisten im dx forum bekamen sie direkt per post, ohne mwst..aber in unserer mega city geht wohl nichts durch den zoll..

euch noch einen schönen abend


----------



## swe68 (15. November 2009)

marcy2 schrieb:


> ohje, hoffentlich nichts Ernstes, was dich länger lahm legt.


Heimbiken ging - mit wenig Belastung drauf, aber ich bin ja sowieso eher die Schnell-Treterin. Ich habe jetzt mal Mobilat drauf gepackt und hoffe, dass es schnell besser wird.... Sonst werde ich sauer! 



marcy2 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Kettenblatt geh ich Di mal zum Händler, vielleicht bekommt der nen 46er Blatt günstig irgendwo. Eine neue Compaktkurbel hätte ich, aber zu schade eigentlich für den Crosser, gut für RR. Am RR habe ich eine Compakt 50/ 36. Könnte ich die nehmen, aber da ist das 36er wieder zu groß. Oder ich muß die Kettenblätter untereinander tauschen. Na mal schauen, was mein Händler sagt.


Ich habe jetzt eines von FSA beim Händler bestellt, es kostet - glaube ich - um die 40 EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (19. November 2009)

Hab mir jetzt auch - unvernünftigerweise  - 2 Hongkong-Lampen (900 Lumen) bestellt, die sehr toll sein sollen, dabei aber im bezahlbaren Rahmen bleiben. Ich erzähl euch dann, wie lange der Versand dauert und was die Teile taugen, ja?


----------



## Warnschild (19. November 2009)

Kam die Woche nicht zum Spinning (geschweige denn zum "richtigen Radfahren"), dafür war ich immerhin 2 x Laufen. Allerdings wars gestern ein bisschen viel, hatte die Streckenlänge unterschätzt und war länger unterwegs als geplant, was für laufungeübte Beine schon eine beträchtliche Belastung darstellt. 

Egal, heut abend wird "gespinningt", das sollte gehn, da brauch ich ja eh andere Muskeln, ne? Außerdem will ich ein bisschen "aufholen" in der Statistik, ihr seid so verdammt ehrgeizig


----------



## swe68 (19. November 2009)

ich habe heute abend fest vor, Krafttraining zu machen.
Laufen habe ich diese Woche stark zurückgefahren, da ich seit Sonntag eine Zerrung (? zumindest stechende Schmerzen im Adduktorenmuskel) hatte, die die begnadete Masseuse am Mo. im Studio fast ganz wegbekommen hat.
Jetzt bin ich wieder schmerzfrei, aber vorsichtig.
Morgen früh: Laufen oder Heimbiken. Mal sehen....


----------



## speciallady (19. November 2009)

..also ich bin ja alles andere als fleissig..arbeitsbedingt..

aber heute mit dem rad zur arbeit, abends taiko und morgen habe ich frei   

da will ich auf alle fälle biken..und den rest vom we auch...

lampe: ich hole morgen meine dx vom zoll: hat über 10 wochen gedauert und ist beim zoll gelandet... morgen abend kann ich mehr dazu erzählen...


----------



## Warnschild (20. November 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> lampe: ich hole morgen meine dx vom zoll: hat über 10 wochen gedauert und ist beim zoll gelandet... morgen abend kann ich mehr dazu erzählen...



Au ja, tu das! Ich hoffe ja, dass ich ohne Zoll davon komme ;-)


----------



## swe68 (20. November 2009)

morgen ist mein Cyclocrosser wieder da


----------



## marcy2 (20. November 2009)

Ich habe jetzt erstmal die Kurbel (50/36) vom Renner ans Cyclocross montiert. Aber mein Händler hat noch ne FSA rumliegen in 46/36, nur leider keine Lager. Muß erst bestellt werden. Das 36 tauscht er noch gegen ein 34er, dann passt das wieder. Am Renner hab ich jetzt eine 50/34, das geht mal garnicht, das 34er, da komme ich nicht klar, viel zu großer Sprung. Obwohl ich zur Zeit hinten noch 11-23Zähne fahre. Da ich im Winter meist auf 12-27 wechsle, wird das ja noch schlimmer. Werde ich noch gegen ein 36er tauschen. Oh man, dieses Jahr verschleißen mir alle Kurbeln, erst MTB, dann Crosser und die Kettenblätter vom RR waren auch nicht mehr so gut. Leider sind einzelne Kettenblätter fast teurer als ne komplette Kurbel :-(


----------



## speciallady (20. November 2009)

hallo zusammen,

meine dx lampe ist da. habe sie vom zoll geholt und 11 euro mwst bezahlt. die lampe macht aber einen guten eindruck und ist sehr hell.ich denke für das geld echt ok, ca. 70  komplett.

bin den ganzen morgen in der gegend rumgerannt und wollte dann um 15 uhr biken. dann war ich so kaputt, dass ich mich stattdessen mit meinem hund aufs sofa flaggte.. 

so bin ich heute doch nicht gebikt, trotz schönem wetter  dafür bin ich jetzt schön ausgeruht....

ab übernächster woche kann ich dann auch wieder öfters abends biken... am 1.12 gehen wir go-live (im job) und ich hoffe, dass ich dann mal vor 20 uhr aus der firma komme.

swe68: was macht dein bein?

euch allen ein schönes we


----------



## Warnschild (20. November 2009)

auch euch allen ein tolles we!

sitze grad eher deprimiert da, warum auch immer. morgen soll das wetter aber angeblich gut werden, mal sehn, ob ich da auch mal wieder "in echt radfahrn" gehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (20. November 2009)

Mein Adduktorenmuskel will wieder! Ich war am Mo. bei der genialen Masseuse in meinem Fitness-Studio - die hat es wirklich wieder hinbekommen! Hatte noch leichte Schmerzen bis gestern, jetzt ist alles weg!


----------



## wintergriller (21. November 2009)

Juchuuuu  Die Entzündung ist zwar nicht ganz vorüber, aber auf dem Rückzug!

Um endlich mal wieder was zu machen bin ich gerade ganz gemütlich mit 120er Puls auf der Rolle den Mont Ventoux runtergefahren. Bei dem Wetter eigentlich eine Sünde....... Mein Mann ist draussen unterwegs und zeigt seinem Jimbo den Feldi und den Altkönig...... will auch 

Mehr als ganz locker rollen wird auch nächste Woche noch nicht drin sein, aber besser als garnix


----------



## swe68 (21. November 2009)

Das ist wahr, das ist wirklich besser als nichts!
Ich freue mich für Dich - Deine Aufholjagd kann dann ja langsam beginnen! 

Morgen kommt mein Crosser an die Luft 
Heute werde ich laufen.


----------



## Warnschild (21. November 2009)

Freu mich mit euch beiden, dass es euch besser geht! Hier kommt auch so langsam die Sonne raus, aber ich hab nach einer Großputzaktion am Vormittag eben erst geduscht und jetzt irgendwie keine Lust, raus zu gehn. 

@speciallady: Lass mal hörn, was die Lampe tut (auf nächtlichen Trailaktionen?)


----------



## swe68 (21. November 2009)

Lustlosigkeit hat man manchmal.
Was mir - gerade bei gutem Wetter - hilft, ist ein Tritt in den Allerwertesten, den ich mir meist selber geben muss. Ich bin die ersten 10 min zwar immer noch lustlos, aber das wird dann.


----------



## Warnschild (22. November 2009)

Da hast du schon recht. Zum Spinning kann ich trotzdem gehn, aber mit dem Rad raus, da muss die Laune schon stimmen, scheint mir. Wenns mir dann generell nicht so gut geht, fällts mir schwer, mich zu konzentrieren. Da würd ich dann nur Straße fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (22. November 2009)

ich roller' dann ganz gerne im benachbarten Feld (da ist auch ein Naturschutzgelände) vor mich hin. Straße wäre mir zu anstrengend.

Heute war ich auch nur halbmotiviert - aber schmutzig machen mit dem Crosser macht schon Spass  Auf dem Rückweg war ich dann fast wahnsinnig, ich hatte sehr starken Gegen- und Seitenwind.


----------



## speciallady (24. November 2009)

hallo zusammen, morgen werde ich meine "hongkong"-lampe testen  gehe mit einem freund abends biken... danach werde ich euch hier berichten. am we war ich leider kränklich  bin deswegen nicht gebikt. mein punktekonto ist leider nicht sehr gefüllt; hoffe das wird bald besser..nicht wegen den punkten, sondern wegen meinem wohlbefinden 

schönen abend noch


----------



## swe68 (25. November 2009)

Ich liege leider wieder flach


----------



## wintergriller (25. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich liege leider wieder flach



Och, nö.......Erkältet?

Auf jeden Fall schonmal gute Besserung!

Ich werde versuchen mal fleissig weiter zu punkten.  Bis die Hand wieder halbwegs fit ist aber nur Indoor: Da brauch ich den Lenker nicht festhalten


----------



## swe68 (25. November 2009)

Schön, dass das gut klappt mit dem Indoor-Training.

Ich bin nicht erkältet, ich habe die ganze Nacht Villeroy und Boch umarmt.


----------



## speciallady (26. November 2009)

hallo zusammen,

erstmal gute besserung an alle kranken, schont euch, der winter ist noch lange..und ihr könnt noch viel biken, laufen... 

zu meinem n8ride: also die lampe ist der hit, vor allem für das geld. super hell, gut verarbeitet und funktioieren tut sie auch. habe mir heute gleich noch eine für meinen helm bestellt. mein kumpel, der eine lupine hat, hat auch gleich eine mit bestellt 

also wer viel licht für wenig geld möchte, ist mit der lampe gut bedient...

wie sieht es mal mit einer gemeinsamen fahrt am abend aus? bei mir wird es langsam arbeitstechnisch besser... 

vg sabine


----------



## Warnschild (27. November 2009)

Warte auch noch auf meine beiden Lampen: Eine für den Helm und eine für den Lenker bestellt. Bin schwer gespannt, denn versprochen haben mir andere extrem viel Leistung für den Preis. Aber da sie aus Hongkong kommen, könnts schon noch ne Weile dauern, fürcht ich. 

Ansonsten komm ich noch immer kaum ins Netz, aber das wird sich hoffentlich sehr bald gleichfalls ändern.

Draußen Radfahren war ich schon ewig nicht mehr, jetzt bin ich aber wieder komplett fit, von daher sollt ichs endlich mal wagen.

Gute Besserung @swe68 auch von mir! Das ist ja doof! Kranksein gehört verboten ;-)

Einen schönen Tag euch! 

PS: Heut abend werd ich mal wieder zum Spinning tingeln und morgen erstmals 3h Klettern gehn (das kann ich doch sicher auch eintragen?)


----------



## wintergriller (30. November 2009)

Endlich: Gestern hat es mal nicht geregnet. (zumindest nicht die ganze Zeit ) Die Hand ist auf dem Weg der Besserung und ich konnte mal wieder draussen fahren 

Wir waren auf dem Feldberg, dem Altkönig und zum Abschluss noch für einen leckeren Kuchen auf dem Herzberg! War zwar verdammt schlammig aber auch extrem spassig! Falls es heute abend nicht regnet werden wir noch einen kleinen Nightride machen. Muss doch endlich mal meine neue Helmlampe (Fenix LD20) ausführen 

Ansonsten zum Thema Ladies-Nightride: Eher ohne mich. Bin jetzt die letzte Woche in Frankfurt und habe nicht allzuviel Zeit. Werde dann lieber spontan ein paar Runden mit meinem Mann hier im Taunus drehen!

Gruss,
Daniela


----------



## swe68 (30. November 2009)

Freut mich für Dich! 
Mit Biken war es das Wochenende nichts. Einen längeren Lauf wollte ich sowieso machen, dann musste ich auch mal wieder ins Krafttraining, zumal ich mich nach Kranksein immer so schwach fühle. Und Besuch hatten wir auch noch.
Nächstes Wochenende sind meine Räder auch alleine, wir machen nämlich einen kurzen Urlaub in der Rhön.


----------



## Warnschild (30. November 2009)

Freut mich auch, das zu hören! Hau rein! 

Mein Rad steht schon viel zu lange in der Ecke, muss bald mal wieder raus damit. 

Ansonsten bin ich begeistert vom Klettern nach meinem Schnupperkurs am Samstag. Wäre nicht der Muskelkater, würd ich heut gleich wieder zum ersten Training gehen. So aber muss ich noch 2 Wochen warten, denn nächste Woche bin ich nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (30. November 2009)

Ich werde auch irgendwann diesen Winter wieder einmal mit Klettern anfangen. Ich fange nicht bei 0 an, muss es aber fürs Bergsteigen auch mal ein bißchen mehr intensivieren.


----------



## wintergriller (30. November 2009)

Wenn ihr jetzt alle das Klettern anfangt: Falls sich eine von euch einen Seilschutz beim Globetrotter kauft - Vorsicht beim Aufreissen der Verpackung! 
Dabei habe ich mir die Heftklammer in den Finger gehauen, die mich vier Wochen ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat. An Klettern brauch ich vorerst garnicht mehr zu denken. Der Finger ist leider nicht belastbar!


----------



## Warnschild (30. November 2009)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt alle das Klettern anfangt: Falls sich eine von euch einen Seilschutz beim Globetrotter kauft - Vorsicht beim Aufreissen der Verpackung!
> Dabei habe ich mir die Heftklammer in den Finger gehauen, die mich vier Wochen ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat. An Klettern brauch ich vorerst garnicht mehr zu denken. Der Finger ist leider nicht belastbar!



! Na, zum Glück hab ich derzeit eh kein Geld fürs Equipment übrig..... 

Aber Klettern ist trotzdem toll: Ein nicht langweiliges Kraft- und Ausgleichstraining.


----------



## swe68 (30. November 2009)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt alle das Klettern anfangt: Falls sich eine von euch einen Seilschutz beim Globetrotter kauft - Vorsicht beim Aufreissen der Verpackung!
> Dabei habe ich mir die Heftklammer in den Finger gehauen, die mich vier Wochen ausser Gefecht gesetzt hat. An Klettern brauch ich vorerst garnicht mehr zu denken. Der Finger ist leider nicht belastbar!



Das meinst Du nicht ernst.
Das ist ja noch grausamer - da freut man sich über einen Sportartikel und dann so etwas!


----------



## wintergriller (30. November 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> Das meinst Du nicht ernst.
> Das ist ja noch grausamer - da freut man sich über einen Sportartikel und dann so etwas!



Ist leider mein Ernst! Diese blöde Plastikverpackung hatte oben so ein festgetackertes Pappschild. Nach unten war das Teil zugeklebt: Also habe ich mit dem Mittelfinger ein Loch ins Plastk gemacht um die Verpackung der Länge nach (nach unten hin) aufzureissen. Dass da irgendein Scherzkeks einige Zentimeter oberhalb der Verklebung die Verpackung zusätzlich noch zugetackert hat, habe ich leider übersehen!
Den Rest kann man sich denken: Mein Finger wurde beim Aufreissen abrupt von der Klammer gestoppt.
Ich habe die Klammer natürlich (tapfer wie ich bin ) wieder aus dem Finger gezogen und den Rest des Tages kletternd zugebracht 

Das böse Erwachen kam dann in der Nacht: Heftige Schmerzen und nach der Rückfahrt nach Deutschland ein Besuch im Krankenhaus


----------



## swe68 (30. November 2009)

Diese Tapferkeit kenne ich auch 
Ich war auch noch 1 Std. MTBiken, nachdem ich mir den Ellenbogen gebrochen hatte. Hatte zwar Schmerzen ohne Ende, aber ich habe nicht eingesehen, dass ich das jetzt ernstnehmen sollte.  Glücklicherweise hatte sich nichts verschoben.
Ich stand auch schon mal 1 Tag nach einer Gallenkolik auf einem 4000er (zugegebenermaßen nur eine Akklimatisierungstour auf den Breithorn-Hauptgipfel, aber in dem Moment hat es gereicht).

Vielleicht sind wir Frauen ja die wahren Männer. Oder so.


----------



## Warnschild (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub zumindest, dass viele Frauen Schmerzen eher aushalten bzw. leichter ignorieren. Ob das uns nun aber zu Helden oder doch eher nur zu Deppen macht, ist fraglich ;-)

Wo`s bei mir aber inzwischen auf jeden Fall aufhört, ist bei Fieber bzw. Halsschmerzen. Beides deutet ja auf Infektionen hin, die gern schnell ans Herz wandern. Das will ich nicht riskieren, dafür hab ich zu viele Horrorgeschichten von Bekannten von Bekannten gehört...


----------



## swe68 (1. Dezember 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Ich glaub zumindest, dass viele Frauen Schmerzen eher aushalten bzw. leichter ignorieren. Ob das uns nun aber zu Helden oder doch eher nur zu Deppen macht, ist fraglich ;-)
> ...



Ich meinte das ja auch ein kleines bißchen ironisch. So bekloppt, mit Schmerzen am Krankenhaus vorbei (!) mit dem MTB nach Hause zu fahren, will ich nur einmal sein. 

Alles, was mit Fieber zu tun hat, hält mich auch vom Training ab. Im Zweifelsfall zeigt mir der Puls, ob da was ist oder nicht.
Aber mit lokalen Halsschmerzen und Bad Reichenhaller Salzbonbons gehe ich schon laufen. Biken dann eher nicht wg. Wind.


----------



## speciallady (2. Dezember 2009)

guten morgen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden... wie ihr bestimmt sehen könnt, kommt bei mir der sport zu kurz.. ich hoffe diese woche ist der peak mit der arbeitsbelastung, wir sind seit gestern live.... ich habe zwar meine sachen fürs studio immer dabei, aber nach 12h arbeiten schaffe ich es nicht mehr.. ich bewundere leute, die das können...

..also reicht mich ruhig in der punktewertung nach hinten durch... 

zu thema trainieren mit erkältung: ich bin ein gebranntes kind; hatte eine herzbeutelentzündung, wahrscheinlich vom training trotz erkältung..dies ist aber schon mehr als 20 jahre her..damals war die trainingslehre ganz anders: wenig trinken und essen beim radfahren (hatte 3 mal einen hungerast), besser mehr als weniger, keine pulsmesser etc...

heute geht man zum glück ganz anders vor... ich denke, wenn man auf seinen körper hört, dann kann man die signale schon erkennen... wobei ich schon mehrmals gehört habe, dass training bei erkältung auch keinen trainingseffekt hätte?!

einen schönen arbeitstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ich bin ja auch eher vorsichtig. Ich gehe nur dann sporteln, wenn mir vom Gefühl her auch Spazierengehen gut tun würde. Draußen biken lasse ich sein. Aber warm eingepackt joggend vor sich hinschlurfend tut mir körperlich und geistig in der Situation gut, so lange ich es nicht übertreibe. Die Badewanne danach hat auch was für sich. 
Durch chronische Krankheit musste ich lernen, auf Körpersignale zu hören. Gut, manchmal ignoriere ich sie (dann bin ich aber auch selber Schuld), aber ansonsten bin ich damit relativ erfolgreich....

Trainingseffekt: Der ist - wenn - dann sicher ein geringer, ich behaupte aber, dass jegliche Form von Sport auf irgendeine Art und Weise einen Effekt hat.


----------



## Warnschild (2. Dezember 2009)

Hey Stephanie, 

ich frag mich nur immer, wie du soviel Training in eine Woche packen kannst! Ich muss schon kämpfen, dass ich das hier hinbekomme. Und Lady Wintergriller überholt uns alle noch, scheint mir! 

Aber die Videos in dem anderen Thread motivieren mich: Ich glaub, ich werd jetzt wirklich bald mal wieder draußen am Start sein. Nächste Woche allerdings bin ich erstmal außer Landes, dort kann ich höchstens Laufen gehen, mal sehn.

Jemand von euch mit dabei beim Ladies' Treffen im Sommer?


----------



## speciallady (2. Dezember 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Jemand von euch mit dabei beim Ladies' Treffen im Sommer?



..wenn es terminlich passt, wollte ich auf alle fälle dabei sein. werde es im kalender eintragen und hoffen, dass mein taiko-auftritt nicht im an diesem we sein wird. wer ist denn noch dabei?

warnschild: du hattest doch auch dx-lampen bestellt? sind die inzwischen eingetroffen? meine 2.lampe hatte ich letzte woche bestellt und angeblich wurde sie gestern schon versendet  letztes mal hatte es über 4 woche bis zur versendung gedauert...

vg sabine


----------



## wintergriller (3. Dezember 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Und Lady Wintergriller überholt uns alle noch, scheint mir!
> ...
> Jemand von euch mit dabei beim Ladies' Treffen im Sommer?



Ich tue mein Bestes  Muss die Woche halt ausnutzen. Montag geht´s nach Nordschweden: Dann ist schluss mit biken 
Für heute und evtl. morgen sind nochmal Nightrides auf den Feldberg geplant. Samstag und Sonntag dann je nach Wetterlage hoffentlich noch zwei Touren.
Ab Montag wollte ich dann erstmal wieder mit Laufen anfangen. Skilanglauf steht ab Januar auf dem Programm. Will den Rest des Jahres meine Hand noch etwas schonen und ausserdem muss ich mich erst wieder an Sport in der Kälte (bis ca. -20°C mach ich was draussen) gewöhnen. Das klappt mit moderatem Joggen besser als mit Langlauf 

Ladies' Treffen im Sommer wird bei mir eher nix. An dem WE hat mein Mann Geburtstag und meistens kriege ich es wegen meiner vielen Reisen nicht hin dann Zuhause zu sein. Falls ich also nicht auf Reise bin, werde ich leiber mit ihm was unternehmen.

Zumal: Am WE drauf ist die Liteville TrailTrophy in Latsch! Die habe ich bereits gebucht!


----------



## swe68 (3. Dezember 2009)

Es ist zur Zeit weniger Training als ich wollte 
Ich war ja nun schon zweimal unter der Woche krank...
Ansonsten - ich schiebe alles, was Ausdauersport ist, auf den Morgen. Abends packe ich das selten. Zumal ich in letzter Zeit gelegentlich für Telkos mit den USA dran glauben muss (Zeitverschiebung!)
Am Wochenende bin ich in der Rhön. Ich freue mich schon auf morgendliche Bergläufe  und anschließend ein bißchen wandern und/oder ins Hotelschwimmbad


----------



## wintergriller (4. Dezember 2009)

Gestern abend bin ich mit dem Jimbo noch kurz auf den Feldberg hoch 
Die letzten 250hm waren zwar verdammt nebelig, aber trotzdem toll. Bei einer gefühlten Sichtweite von 5m sind wir dann allerdings nicht den Weilquellentrail runter, sondern die Rodelpiste.
Schade, dass es auf der Abfahrt dann doch wieder zu regnen anfing. Die Jimbos sehen jetzt aus......

Mal sehen was heute und am WE noch geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcy2 (4. Dezember 2009)

Es wird langsam kalt, bin sonst eigentlich nicht so empfindlich, aber heute abend war irgendwie unangenehm :-( 
Wie fährt sich eigentlich das Uncle Jimbo? Ich wollte ja auch noch mal irgendwann mir ein Fully holen mit ca 120- 140 Federweg. Aber ich schwanke zwischen Canyon und Rose. Ich bin ja mit dem Rose-Service ganz zufrieden, deswegen wollte ich nicht unbedingt zu Canyon wechseln, obwohl mich das Nerve XC schon reizen würde. Welche Größe fährst denn du? Mir kommen 570mm Oberrohrlänge bei Größe S schon ziemlich lang vor.


----------



## Warnschild (5. Dezember 2009)

Oh Mann, hab leicht "diffuse" Schmerzen innen im rechten Wadenbein. Das erinnert mich an alte Zeiten und macht mir ein bisschen Angst. 

Vor allem würd ich am liebsten noch viel mehr trainieren, und jetzt das! 

Naja, hab gestern das Spinning sausen lassen und schau, dass ich nur sanft trainiere die Tage. Vielleicht reicht das schon. 



Meine Lampen? - Die hab ich ja vor Wochen schon bestellt, aber noch nix gehört von denen. Muss mal schaun, ob ich irgendwo nen Link finde, wo ich den Status überprüfen kann. Mein Freund meinte, es gäbe inzwischen sogar ein neues Modell.... Hab ja 2 bestellt: Für Helm und Lenkstange. Und ich bin gespannt!!!

Hach, und ich hab auf Anraten meines Freundes hin nen Cyclocrossrahmen in Auftrag gegeben. Das Design hab ich mithilfe einer Freundin selbst gemacht (also nur die Farben an nem bestehenden Rad verändert, wie ich es wollte), dazu meine Maße durchgegeben. Wird von ner kleinen Rahmenschmiede in


----------



## wintergriller (5. Dezember 2009)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Es wird langsam kalt, bin sonst eigentlich nicht so empfindlich, aber heute abend war irgendwie unangenehm :-(
> Wie fährt sich eigentlich das Uncle Jimbo? Ich wollte ja auch noch mal irgendwann mir ein Fully holen mit ca 120- 140 Federweg. Aber ich schwanke zwischen Canyon und Rose. Ich bin ja mit dem Rose-Service ganz zufrieden, deswegen wollte ich nicht unbedingt zu Canyon wechseln, obwohl mich das Nerve XC schon reizen würde. Welche Größe fährst denn du? Mir kommen 570mm Oberrohrlänge bei Größe S schon ziemlich lang vor.



Das Jimbo fährt sich (auch bergauf) überraschend gut! 
Meines ist in Größe S, laut Katalog sollte die Oberrohrlänge 565mm betragen. Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,63m und einer Schrittlänge von (ich glaube es waren) 78cm, sitze ich für mein Empfinden ziemlich "kompakt" auf dem Rad. 
Die Joplin ist leider ziemlich stark gekröpft, da ich lieber etwas weiter nach vorne orientiert sitze, haben meine anderen Räder alle eine Sattelstütze ohne Offset. Bei der Joplin habe ich den Sattel so weit wie erlaubt nach vorne geschoben: Passt jetzt ziemlich gut 
Die 160m Federweg des Jimbo sind dann aber doch etwas mehr als die von dir anvisierten 120-140mm. Ist halt ein echtes Enduro

Ich habe vorher das Factory mit 130mm Federweg gefahren. Das war mir auf Dauer zu wenig
Falls es dich interessiert: Das Teil steht zum Verkauf  Das Rad ist von 2006 und hatte eine komplette SRAM X9 Schaltung, XT Kurbel, 180er Louise FR Bremsen, Fox RP Dämpfer und eine RS Revelation Gabel. Da ich das Rad eigenlich noch etwas länger fahren wollte habe ich erst diesen Sommer viele Teile erneuert..... und dann kam das verlockende Jimbo8 Angebot. Seitdem steht das Factory in der Garage!

PS: Es schnee-regnet hier in Schmitten und ich habe Halsweh  Also keine WP Punkte mehr dieses WE für mich.....


----------



## Warnschild (5. Dezember 2009)

Oh Mann, mein Laptop hat sich grad wieder mal aufgehängt! :kotz:

Konnt aber immerhin noch speichern. Uff!

Also, der Rahmen wird von ner kleinen Firma in Tschechien handgefertigt, die machen dort auch die Rahmen von recht bekannten Fahrern. Wird nix besondres werden: Alu mit Carbongabel, halt standard. Aber dann hätt ich immerhin schon mal was für den Winter. Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden...


Oh mann, und heute muss ich lesen, lesen, lesen: Für ein Seminar. Sehr viel :-(


----------



## Warnschild (5. Dezember 2009)

Meine Lampen sind noch nicht mal auf dem Weg.....


----------



## marcy2 (5. Dezember 2009)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Die 160m Federweg des Jimbo sind dann aber doch etwas mehr als die von dir anvisierten 120-140mm. Ist halt ein echtes Enduro
> 
> Ich habe vorher das Factory mit 130mm Federweg gefahren. Das war mir auf Dauer zu wenig
> Falls es dich interessiert: Das Teil steht zum Verkauf  Das Rad ist von 2006 und hatte eine komplette SRAM X9 Schaltung, XT Kurbel, 180er Louise FR Bremsen, Fox RP Dämpfer und eine RS Revelation Gabel. Da ich das Rad eigenlich noch etwas länger fahren wollte habe ich erst diesen Sommer viele Teile erneuert..... und dann kam das verlockende Jimbo8 Angebot. Seitdem steht das Factory in der Garage!



160 sind mir zu viel, aber die Rahmen sind ja alle ziemlich identisch. Das Granite Chief oder das Verdita Green hätte ich da ins Auge gefasst mit 140mm FW. 
Naja, die Factory- Serie bzw überhaupt die RedBull- Fullys gefallen mir nicht so.

Ich war eben mal am Bornheimer Hang zur Streckenbesichtigung mit´m Crosser. Sind grad am Aufbauen. 
Ich werde mich morgen dort mit zuschauen begnügen.            

Oh je, mit dem Rad durch Frankfurt, nie wieder. Ein Glück, daß ich nicht dort wohnen muß.


----------



## swe68 (7. Dezember 2009)

Bin wieder da!
Werde gleich mal Punkte nachtragen... Wetter war leider nicht gut, das hat mich am Sport treiben aber nicht gehindert.


----------



## speciallady (8. Dezember 2009)

hallo stephanie

schön, dass du wieder fit bist. bei mir geht z.zt gar nichts 

habe schon wieder eine leichte erkältung und jede nacht schmerzen auf der seite. heute morgen konnte ich um 5 uhr vor schmerz nicht mehr liegen und bin deshalb jetzt schon auf der arbeit 

ist einfach alles zuviel zur zeit. freue mich auf ein par freie tage an weihnachten...

euch viel spass beim trainieren,

vg sabine


----------



## swe68 (8. Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen, was sind denn das für Schmerzen, Sabine?  ..
... und gute Besserung!


----------



## Warnschild (8. Dezember 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo stephanie
> 
> schön, dass du wieder fit bist. bei mir geht z.zt gar nichts
> 
> ...



Oh mann, da hast du's aber gar nicht gut erwischt!! - Und genau, was sind das fuer Schmerzen? Du gehst doch hoffentlich zum Arzt damit? Hoert sich wirklich nicht gut an!!

Gute, gute Besserung und viel Geduld mit dir selbst und so weiter wuensch ich Dir! Bin grad im Ausland und kann auch nicht trainieren, allerdings gehts mir sehr gut hier, ich kann mich also nicht beklagen!

Viele liebe Gruesse Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (8. Dezember 2009)

..ihr seid ja süss..danke für die lieben grüsse..

meine schmerzen sind auf der rechten seite an den rippen..habe ich nur beim lange liegen, sprich schlafen.. nach 5-7 h habe ich dann so schmerzen, dass ich davon aufwache und nicht mehr schlafen kann...

tagsüber spüre ich kaum etwas davon, selbst beim taiko training keine schmerzen.. gehe heut mittag zu meinem physiotherapeut. meine hausärztin sprach was von leichter skoliose und muskelverspannung.. 

komisch: hatte noch nie schmerzen vom nichtstun; muskelzerrung, verspannungen etc. kenne ich; dann schmerzt es wenn frau sich bewegt.. aber so etwas???

werde euch berichten was raus kommt..würde gerne mal wieder ungestört schlafen.. 

vg sabine


----------



## speciallady (9. Dezember 2009)

..so war gestern bei meinem heiler  im wahren beruf physiotherapeut. habe extreme muskelverhärtungen; solange ich stehe, mich bewege, halten die muskelen alles zusammen. beim schlafen enstpannt es sich und drückt anscheinend auf den nerv  

kann erst mal nicht viel machen, ausser wärme..heute nacht war es etwas besser, aber noch nicht gut...

abwarten und tee trinken..biken kann ich z.zt. eh nicht, wegen meiner erkältung. hoffe es heute abend mal ins studio zu schaffen.

bei euch alles klar? heute gibt es schönes biek-wetter! nutzt es wenn ihr könnt...

lg sabine


----------



## swe68 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich sitze im Büro - da ist nichts mit biken 
Aber heute, wenn es dunkel ist und ich endlich daheim, werde ich noch eine Runde laufen. 
Mein CC muss noch lichtmäßig aufgerüstet werden.
Wobei ich wg. schlecht sehen im Dunkeln nicht gerne fahre.

Sabine, hast Du eine Wärmflasche? Die könnte jetzt gute Dienste leisten. Ich liebe Wärmflaschen für alle Erkrankungen, die Wärme brauchen. Ansonsten könnte ein Wärmebalsam wie Balsamka (reines Naturpräparat) evtl. Entspannung bringen.


----------



## Cynthia (9. Dezember 2009)

@ speciallady:

Wünsche auch gute Besserung! 

Ein gemeinsames Fahren blieb uns bis jetzt leider verwehrt. Aber was nicht war, kann ja noch werden ... Bis dahin halte ich die Fahne hoch! 

Viele Grüße

Christina


----------



## wintergriller (12. Dezember 2009)

Aloha  und gute Besserung an alle Kranken,

ich bin mittlerweile seit einer Woche in Schweden. Aus dem leichten Halskratzen am letzten WE ist leider ein ziemlich heftiger grippaler Infekt geworden  Habe die letzten Tag in selbstgewählter Quarantäne verbracht um meine Kollegen nicht auch noch anzustecken 

Bin noch etwas verschnupft aber seit heute nicht mehr in Quarantäne. Werde mich heute und morgen noch etwas schonen (also keine Party heute abend ) und dann am Montag mit dem Laufen anfangen 

@speciallady: Habe auch gelegentlich Schmerzen auf der linken Seite. Fing vor einem Jahr bei einer heftigen Erkältung an. Der Arzt hat mich damals sogar geröntgt (schreibt man das so? Sieht komisch aus!), weil er vermutete, dass ich mir beim Husten eine Rippe gebrochen habe. Letztendlich war es dann "nur" ein entzündeter/gereizter Nerv! So blöd es sich anhört: Wenn ich länger relativ entspannt sitze merke ich das jetzt noch. 

Gruss aus Nordschweden,
Daniela


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. Dezember 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> .. habe extreme muskelverhärtungen; solange ich stehe, mich bewege, halten die muskelen alles zusammen. beim schlafen enstpannt es sich und drückt anscheinend auf den nerv
> 
> kann erst mal nicht viel machen, ausser wärme..heute nacht war es etwas besser, aber noch nicht gut...
> 
> ...


....

"Kilkenny´s Klugscheiss-Ecke"

...Schäden an der Rumpfmuskulatur kenne ich nur zu gut; meistens entstehen sie durch falsche Atemtechnik bei grosser körperlicher Belastung; einseitiges Training und somit fehlender Aufbau der Antagonisten oder schlichtweg Übersäuerung der Muskulatur...

ersteres hatte ich persönlich auch einmal..habe es geschafft mir den Pectoralis minor (Atemhilfsmuskel) zu zerren...war von den Schmerzen her nicht minder mit einem Rippenbruch vergleichbar...

 - entspannte Atemtechnik üben...zB...gezieltes tiefes ein- und ausatmen bei starker Belastung....(Klimmzüge, Hangwaagen zB)

 - Lauftraining; Laufen stärkt die Rumpfmuskulatur und Lungenstrecker mit am stärksten...laufe mit jmd zusammen der diesen Sport betreibt und deine Haltung währendessen korrigieren kann...; 

- kontrolliere deine Ernährung;...lass den Säure/Basen-Haushalt deines Körpers überprüfen...starke Über- oder Untersäuerungen führen leicht zu Muskelschäden...
 ....

hoffe konnte dir vlt ein bischen helfen und dass du bald wieder auf den Beinen..ähhm Pedalen bist....


----------



## Warnschild (13. Dezember 2009)

Bin letzte Woche ne wunderschöne Runde durch Prag gelaufen. Vor lauter Begeisterung hab ich nicht bemerkt, dass ich viel zu schnell war. Dann bin ich auch noch - gemessen am Tempo - zu weit gelaufen.

Am Tag drauf hab ichs leicht gespürt, 2 Tage danach konnt ich wirklich und wahrhaftig fast nicht mehr laufen, weil meine Beine mir nicht mehr gehorcht haben: derb verhärtete Waden. 

Sah offenbar verdammt lustig aus und ich hätts auch witzig gefunden, wenns nicht so heftig weh getan hat und ich in dem Zustand nicht die halbe Stadt hätte durchqueren müssen. Naja, im Nachhinein find ichs lustig 

Das wars somit dann auch für die Woche an Sport, mehr ging ja nicht.  Gut getimt...

Aber ab morgen gehts weiter!


----------



## swe68 (13. Dezember 2009)

Aber ganz ehrlich - die Runden, bei denen man vor lauter Begeisterung die Anstrengung nicht mehr merkt, sind doch die schönsten, oder? 

Eigentlich wollte ich heute ganz anderen Sport treiben - eines meiner Räder an die Luft bringen. Aus Gründen, die zu kompliziert zu erklären sind, wurde das nichts und ich war schon wieder laufen - aber das war toll! Ich war rund um den Gr. Feldberg unterwegs - und ich liebe es, im Schnee zu laufen. Ich habe mich auch nicht sonderlich überfordert, es war einfach schön.
Auch das Laufen ohne Kopfhörer passte dazu. Ein alter Mann hat mich angefeuert, ein kleiner Hund ist mit mir mitgelaufen... Oben auf dem Gr. Feldberg gab es zur Belohnung einen Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt, dann sind wir im Dunkeln mit Stirnlampen zurück zum Auto am Roten Kreuz.


----------



## wintergriller (13. Dezember 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> und ich liebe es, im Schnee zu laufen.



...geht mir ähnlich  Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute noch einen weiteren Ruhetag machen - ich habe es aber einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten und habe mir gerade bei -11°C im Schnee und bei Dunkelheit einen Ehhrenpunkt erlaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (14. Dezember 2009)

wintergriller schrieb:


> ...geht mir ähnlich  Eigentlich wollte ich ja heute noch einen weiteren Ruhetag machen - ich habe es aber einfach nicht mehr ausgehalten und habe mir gerade bei -11°C im Schnee und bei Dunkelheit einen Ehhrenpunkt erlaufen



 
kann Dich völlig verstehen!


----------



## wintergriller (14. Dezember 2009)

OK....... Morgen werde ich bestimmt Muskelkater haben, aber:

*Heute* war es ein toller 3 Punkte Lauf bei -13°C und Schneefall 

Irgendwie hatte ich die Strecke kürzer in Erinnnerung.....


----------



## speciallady (14. Dezember 2009)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ....
> 
> - Lauftraining; Laufen stärkt die Rumpfmuskulatur und Lungenstrecker mit am stärksten...laufe mit jmd zusammen der diesen Sport betreibt und deine Haltung währendessen korrigieren kann...;
> 
> ...



hallo kilkenny,

danke für die Infos..werde ich mir mal anschauen..mit dem einseitig kann schon sein... mache wenig sport letzter zeit und viel stress bei der arbeit..

ausserdem keine gymnastik 

@all: erkältung ist weg, schmerzen im rücken leider noch nicht...  hoffe auf meinen urlaub nächste woche, zeit für mich und ins studio zu gehen...
zum biken ist es mir momentan zu kalt, dann verkrampft sich meine muskulatur noch mehr..aber laufen kann man ja gut bei dem wetter...

vg sabine


----------



## wintergriller (15. Dezember 2009)

Ein Glück: Der Muskelkater hält sich in Grenzen! Mal sehen was heute abend wieder geht. Notfalls wird es halt nur die kleine Runde 

Habe halt noch leichte Probleme die richtige Balance zwischen nicht frieren beim Laufen und nicht allzu hohem Puls zu schaffen. Bei der Kälte geht der Puls (zumindest momentan bei mir..) recht schnell hoch. Laufe ich dann zu langsam, bleiben die Beine zu kühl trotz mehrerer Kleidungsschichten.... Letzten Winter hat es auch ne knappe Woche gedauert, bis sich das eingependelt hat 

Gruss aus Lappland,
Daniela


----------



## swe68 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich war vorhin auch nochmal eine schnelle Runde - und dann auf dem Weg im Fitness-Studio.
Ansonsten bin ich bei der Arbeit im Vorweihnachtsstress - alle Jahre wieder 

@ Wintergriller
wichtig ist bei mir, dass ich langsam starte - die ersten 10 min mindestens bin ich wirklich lahm, erst dann gebe ich dosiert ein bißchen mehr Gas.
Das Kleidungsproblem kenne ich auch. Hat sich bei mir schon (mit Hilfe von Soft Shell und Merino) eingependelt. Aber die Beine sind wirklich am schwierigsten.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Dezember 2009)

Hach, im Schnee lauft ihr?!   

Schnee hats hier leider keinen....

Ansonsten komme ich eh zu nichts im Augenblick, mir ist tatsächlich gestern auch mein Ersatzlaptop elendigst verendet, woraufhin ich hier mit dem Gerät meiner Mitbewohnerin vorlieb nehmen muss (eher darf, denn ich hatt wirklich Sorge diesbezüglich).

Naja, bin auf jeden Fall spät dran und hab Fr - So das entsprechende Blockseminar, auf das ich mich - nun endlich mit dem richtigen Text und wieder computergestützt - vorbereiten muss. 

Im Kasten hab ich noch gar nix, muss also komplett schreiben, formulieren, Präsentation basteln,.... Aber der Kopf blickt langsam durch, auch schon was.

Allerdings auf Kosten der Bewegung: Kein Sport die Woche außer am Montag, da war ich Klettern, und das war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (16. Dezember 2009)

fast 9 Stunden Zug .... dazwischen 4 Stunden Meeting und Mittagessen .... ich bin fertig!


----------



## Warnschild (16. Dezember 2009)

swe68 schrieb:


> fast 9 Stunden Zug .... dazwischen 4 Stunden Meeting und Mittagessen .... ich bin fertig!



Das ist auch Sport! Oh mann, du arme! 

Hab grad zur Belohnung fürs brave Textlesen ein kleines Päckchen ausgepackt - und meine nagelneuen Diadora-RR-Schühchen ausgepackt. Scheinen gut zu passen (sitz damit am Schreibtisch  ). Jetzt fehlt nur noch das passende Rad zu meinem Glück, hihi....

Aber egal: Juhuuuuuuuu, mir gehts fast schon wieder besser 

@swe68: Wünsch dir viele kleine tolle Päckchen die Tage!!!


----------



## swe68 (17. Dezember 2009)

Dankeschön  Das wünsche ich Dir auch!

Leider beutelt es mich weiter.... ich gehöre dann wohl zu dem geringen Prozentsatz, die das volle Programm Nebenwirkungen von der Grippeschutzimpfung bekommen. Nun sitze ich hier mit Fieber, Gliederschmerzen (so muss ich mich von der Beweglichkeit her fühlen, wenn ich alt bin) und Kopfschmerzen.
Von der Impfung gegen Schweinegrippe hatte ich dafür überhaupt keine Nebenwirkungen! Verstehe das einer.


----------



## wintergriller (17. Dezember 2009)

Sport ist gestern ausgefallen: -29°C, da verzichte ich auf jede nicht unbedingt nötige Tätigkeit im Freien.
Momentan sind es -31°C, also wahrscheinlich heute auch kein Sport


----------



## swe68 (17. Dezember 2009)

oooh... bei den Temperaturen würde ich mich draußen auch nur langsam bewegen...


----------



## wintergriller (17. Dezember 2009)

Definitiv: Kein Sport! 
Ohne Sitz- und Lenkradheizung geht heute garnix


----------



## speciallady (17. Dezember 2009)

hallo ladies, also ich bin erst mal ausser gefecht. habe eine intercostalneuralgie  eine entzündung der rippennerven, habe jetzt schmerz- und entzündungsmittel per infusion bekommen und konnte gestern das erste mal seit wochen ohne schmerzen schlafen... 

ich hoffe es wird jetzt bald besser..wo ich das wieder her habe, weiss ich auch nicht!!! darf auf alle fälle erst mal keinen sport machen; ist mir auch gar nicht danach...

werde eure sportlichen erfolge lesen und mich auf wärmere, gesunde tage freuen... 

viele grüsse

sabine


----------



## swe68 (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich verlasse das Lazarett wieder. Fieber ist weg, mir geht es besser. Heute habe ich aber keine Zeit für Sport....


----------



## wintergriller (18. Dezember 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo ladies, also ich bin erst mal ausser gefecht. habe eine intercostalneuralgie  eine entzündung der rippennerven, habe jetzt schmerz- und entzündungsmittel per infusion bekommen und konnte gestern das erste mal seit wochen ohne schmerzen schlafen...



So ein Mist  Von mir ein ganz dickes "Gute Besserung"!

Wie oben schonmal geschrieben hatte ich anfang des Jahres ebenfalls so eine Entzündung. War zu dem Zeitpunkt insgesamt ziemlich krank: Fast 3Monate mit grippalen Infekten, Nebenhöhlenentzündung, heftigem Husten und Bindehautentzündungen gekämpft. War echt total fertig  Als während einer Phase mit extremem Husten diese Schmerzen in der Brust/auf der Seite auftreten hat der Arzt tatsächlich vermutet ich hätte mir beim Husten einen Rippe gebrochen... Dem war nicht so, stattdessen war es eine Nervenentzündung und ich habe zwei Wochen lang Schmerzmittel/Entzündungshemmer in die Nähe des Nerves gespritzt bekommen! Das war kein Spass  Richtig erholt hat sich der Nerv wohl leider noch nicht. Gelegentlich habe ich immernoch Schmerzen auf der Seite!

Ich für meinen Teil habe jedenfalls eins daraus gelernt: Jeden noch so kleinen Schnupfen kuriere ich jetzt vollständig aus, bevor ich wieder Sport treibe. Habe beim letzten Mal einiges verschleppt.... Geblieben sind wie gesagt die gelegnetlichen Schmerzen auf der Seite und ziemlich verschleimte Nebenhöhlen die ich seitdem mit einem Cortisonspray behandeln muss


----------



## swe68 (18. Dezember 2009)

Da ich letztes Jahr 2x hintereinander (!) eine Rippenprellung hatte, kann ich mir die Schmerzen halbwegs vorstellen - gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (20. Dezember 2009)

Aloha,

ich war gerade mit meinem Mann 3h am Feldberg unterwegs: Hoffentlich kommen meine Snow Spiker bald, die Black Shark auf meinem Hardtail taugen nicht viel bei Schnee und Eis 
Rauf ging ja größtenteils noch, da es aber teilweise heftigst schneite, waren auf der Abfahrt nicht mal mehr unsere eigenen Reifenspuren zu sehen. Seitenhalt am Vorderrad war bei mir nicht mehr vorhanden, so wurde es zeitweise eine ganz schöne Rutschpartie 
Temperatur war mit -13°C zwar frisch, aber mit passenden Klamotten gut auszuhalten. 

Gruss,
Daniela


----------



## speciallady (20. Dezember 2009)

hallo zusammen,

nach den infusionen konnte ich mal 3 nächte ohne schmerzen schlafen, heute nacht war es aber schon wieder vorbei 

@wintergriller: hattest du auch vor allem nachts schmerzen?

werde jetzt noch ein paar tage keinen sport machen, dann aber wieder anfangen..stinkt mir eh, dass ich jetzt in meinem urlaub lahm gelegt bin. drückt mir mal die daumen, dass es bald besser wird ;-)

war ja tolles wetter heute zum biken..wir waren auf dem weihnachtsmarkt in frankfurt, war wohl wegen des schnees nicht sooo voll. 

wünsche euch noch ein paar schöne tage bis zum fest...

lg sabine


----------



## swe68 (21. Dezember 2009)

Sabine, so etwas ausgerechnet im Urlaub ist absolut ärgerlich...

Zum Biken ist es mir im Moment zu kalt (Asthma), ich war laufen - weiß von unten und von oben - den Weg habe ich teilweise nicht erkannt. Ich hatte zwar so was von keine Lust vorher. Aber dann war ich doch froh, aus dem Haus gewesen zu sein. 

@ Wintergriller
schön, dass Du wieder richtig punkten kannst


----------



## marcy2 (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Mädels,
Ich war gestern auch mal mit MTB draußen. Samstag war mir doch zu eisig, aber auf der Rolle geht ja mal gar nicht. Ging eigentlich gestern, nur die Füße waren stellenweise etwas eisig, trotz Winterschuhe, dafür war alles andere (sogar meine Hände) schön warm. Der Füße wegen mußte ich die Ausfahrt doch etwas verkürzen. Aber der Schnee hat bei diesen Temperaturen unheimlich Grip, finde ich, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 

@speciallady,
gute Besserung, ich hoffe, das wird bald wieder.


----------



## wintergriller (22. Dezember 2009)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> @wintergriller: hattest du auch vor allem nachts schmerzen?



Bei mir ging es nachts eigentlich.... kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich meist auf der nicht schmerzenden Seite schlafe! Bei mir waren die Schmerzen im Sitzen am schlimmsten 
Wobei mir die täglichen Spritzen gut geholfen habe. Trotzdem ist das eine echt langwierige Angelegenheit. Die Spritzen habe ich zwei Wochen lang bekommen, danach dann noch einige Tage bei Bedarf Ibuprofen


----------



## swe68 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi ihr,
ich gehe jetzt mal ein bißchen in die Berge zum Punkten.  Hoffe, es gelingt. Bin am 02.01. wieder da...


----------



## swe68 (25. Dezember 2009)

Achja - ich wünsche euch natürlich einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## swe68 (3. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes neues Jahr.
Bin wieder da - Punkte werden später nachgetragen, wenn ich die Strecken meiner beiden GPS-Spielzeuge ausgewertet habe


----------



## wintergriller (5. Januar 2010)

Euch allen ein frohes neues Jahr 

Ich bin seit gestern wieder in Schweden. Da es hier -22°C hat, werde ich erstmal wieder etwas langsamer weiter Punkten! Die letzten zwei Wochen in Deutschland waren dafür umso erfolgreicher 
Trotz der wegen Familienbesuch bikefreien Feiertage und eines leichten grippalen Infekts konnte ich doch einige Zeit auf dem Rad verbringen!

Nach Weihnachten waren meine IceSpiker da, seitdem habe ich mich trotz vereister Wege am Feldberg nicht mehr (bzw. nur noch einmal beim Anhalten, die Schuhen hatten leider weniger Grip als die Reifen) abgelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich tu's - ich gehe morgen früh laufen. Ich werde nicht die ganze Strecke zur Arbeit laufen, sondern einen Teil mit der S-Bahn "vorfahren" , denn ein kleines bißchen angeknackst ist meine Gesundheit schon noch. 
Aber - ich freue mich drauf!


----------



## wintergriller (7. Januar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich tu's - ich gehe morgen früh laufen. Ich werde nicht die ganze Strecke zur Arbeit laufen, sondern einen Teil mit der S-Bahn "vorfahren" , denn ein kleines bißchen angeknackst ist meine Gesundheit schon noch.
> Aber - ich freue mich drauf!




Sehr lobenswert 

Ich bin heute nur ein paar hundert Meter zum Frühstücksraum "gelaufen"! Bei -36°C muss das für heute reichen


----------



## swe68 (7. Januar 2010)

DAs war schön! Zwar ein ziemlicher Eiertanz auf manchen Eisplatten, dafür kaum einen Menschen und viele Tiere gesehen (Kaninchen, Wasservögel, eine Maus...)
Tat echt mal wieder gut. Und an der Geschwindigkeit merke ich, dass es wieder aufwärts geht.
Und - bei -7° war mir echt warm 

(bei -36° würde ich auch verzichten...)


----------



## swe68 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi - wo steckt ihr denn alle? Urlaub? 
Ich war heute schon wieder laufen - auf die Wiesbadener Platte und ein bißchen rundherum. Es war wunderschön, aber auch sehr anstrengend im Schnee. 
Das tut einfach gut


----------



## wintergriller (11. Januar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Hi - wo steckt ihr denn alle? Urlaub?



.....nix Urlaub! Bin in Lappland und hatte letze Woche keinen Tag an dem es wärmer als -30°C war. Tiefsttemperatur war -37,5°C. Das war wohl etwas zuviel für mich: Ein mittelschwerer Schnupfen war die Folge. Heute noch ein Ruhetag, morgen fange ich dann mit Laufen an!

Edit meint noch:
Ich habe gerade per Onlineshopping mein Winter-/Arbeitsweghardtail aufgerüstet. 
Ich hatte mir das Teil letzten Winter als günstiges (und somit hoffentlich nicht so schnell geklautes) Alltagsrad für den Weg zur Arbeit, Schwimmbad und das Wintertraining aufgebaut. Da mein Arbeitsweg mich immer über den Feldberg führt habe ich allerdings schnell gemerkt, dass Felgenbremsen bei längeren Abfahrten nicht so der Bringer sind! Bei kleineren Trailumwegen auf dem Heimweg wurde auch klar, dass die Standardfedern in der RS Tora zwar für die WAB taugen, aber für sonst nix!
Auch im Schnee machten die schnell verdreckten Felgenbremsen wenig Spass, so dass dringend was neues her musste! Ich hoffe, dass mich in zwei Wochen während meines "Heimaturlaubes" weichere Federn, weisse Tektro Auriga comp Bremsen und ein weisser XT LRS mit roten Speichennippeln erwarteten


----------



## speciallady (11. Januar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Hi - wo steckt ihr denn alle? Urlaub?



..leider schon seit einer Woche nicht mehr.. 

Erst mal an alle ein gesundes, erfolgreiches 2010!! 

Bin langsam auf dem Weg der Besserung; habe weniger Schmerzen und versuche mich langsam zu aktivieren. War am Samstag joggen im Ffm Stadtwald und habe festgestellt, dass der Schnee besser zum langlaufen geeignet ist...  das habe ich dann gestren getan und mein Knie hat es mir gedankt.. die zarten Pünktchen werde ich gleich eintragen...

ansonsten hoffe ich auf gesündere Zeiten als die letzten 4 Wochen. Dank Sportpause und Weihnachten habe ich mal wieder ein Höchstgewicht erreicht 

Versuche die Woche bisschen zu langlaufen, dürfte ja auch im Dunklen gehen (flacher Stadtwald) und ins Studio zu gehen.

Will im Feb eine Woche langlaufen und habe z.Zt. null Kondition. Für mich ist Langlauf aber mit Abstand die anstrengendste Sportart..kaum beginne ich zu laufen, schon ist mein Puls auf 160! Ich kann allerdings auch nur langlaufen, nicht skiwandern... bin früher mal langlaufrennen im spessart und der rhön gefahren.. das denke ich wohl immer noch zu können, aber die wirklichkeit sieht anders aus..... 

lg sabine

ps: uiii: habe gerade mein punkte eingetragen: für langlauf gibt es 4 punkte pro stunde!! ist ja klasse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (11. Januar 2010)

@ wintergriller
gute Besserung! Wieviel Grad hat es denn jetzt - geht das Laufen?

Sabine, wenn Dir Langlauf gut tut, freut mich das für Dich! Schön, mal wieder von Dir zu hören - wintergriller und ich waren etwas einsam 
Ich habe heute sportfrei.


----------



## wintergriller (12. Januar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ wintergriller
> gute Besserung! Wieviel Grad hat es denn jetzt - geht das Laufen?



Danke 
Das Wetter ist momentan abenteuerlich. Von Samstag auf Sonntag hatten wir einen Temperaturanstieg von fast 40°C  Momentan haben wir leichte Plusgrade.... Ziemlich verrückt!
Ob ich heute abend Laufen gehe ist noch nicht ganz sicher. Die Nase ist noch leicht zu, und nach der verschleppten Erkältung vom letzten Winter bin ich diesbzgl. sehr(!) vorsichtig geworden!


----------



## swe68 (12. Januar 2010)

Mach' es dann, wenn Du Dich wohlfühlst dabei.
Mein Lauf am Sonntag ist mal wieder was, wovon ich tagelang zehren kann - ich hätte stundenrund so weiterlaufen können, weil es einfach so schön war.
Morgen früh laufe ich mal wieder Richtung Arbeit, mal sehen, ob es die ganze Strecke wird.


----------



## speciallady (15. Januar 2010)

hallo ladies,

bin so happy, dass ich wieder sport machen kann. und habe das langlaufen wieder für mich entdeckt  swe68: danke für die wünsche... hast du schon mal langlauf probiert?

habe heute urlaub und werde heute mittag mal in den taunus oder vogelsberg fahren. irgendwo hin, wo loipen gespurt sind. hoffe, dass der schnee in ffm noch bisschen liegen bleibt. hat schon was abends im dunkeln durch den stadtwald zu laufen.

wie geht es euch? was machen die temperaturen im hohen norden? 40 grad plus muss der körper auch erst mal verkraften?!

lg aus ffm, speciallady


----------



## swe68 (15. Januar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo ladies,
> 
> bin so happy, dass ich wieder sport machen kann. und habe das langlaufen wieder für mich entdeckt  swe68: danke für die wünsche... hast du schon mal langlauf probiert?
> .....



Ich habe das schon mal probiert - ich bin zu doof dazu. 
Ich komme halt von früher vom Alpinski-Fahren. Da sind die Bretter breiter. Beim LL sind die Bretter so schmal und ich falle dauernd um....

Vogelsberg ist sicher gespurt. Rund um die Wiesbadener Platte war am WE teilweise nicht gespurt, teilweise die Spuren wieder zertrampelt.

Achja - es macht Spass, beim Laufen Langläufer zu überholen


----------



## wintergriller (15. Januar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> wie geht es euch? was machen die temperaturen im hohen norden? 40 grad plus muss der körper auch erst mal verkraften?!



Aloha aus dem hohen Norden,

bin wieder topfit  
Den Temperatursprung von -38°C auf +3°C in Verbrindung mit einem verschnupften Kollegen habe ich ja leider nicht verkraftet. Habe bis Dienstag an einer netten Erkältung laboriert  Die extrem trockene Luft setzt den Schleimhäuten hier nochmal extra zu, so dass es recht lange dauern kann, bis sich alles wieder normalisiert hat.
Am Mittwoch hatten wir dann wieder frische -25°C und ich habe auf einen Trainingsneustart verzichtet  Gestern waren es dann fast sommerliche -19°C und ich habe mich rausgetraut  Erstmal nur um einen Ehrenpunkt zu erlaufen, aber heute sollten es dann schon drei werden. Lief nämlich wirklich gut gestern 
Da es seit zwei Wochen nicht geschneit hat sind die Loipen in einem schlechten Zustand. Es gibt leider genug Deppen, die eine Loipe nicht von einer Snowscooterpiste unterscheiden können! Hoffe dass es bald Neuschnee gibt, damit ich mit dem Langlauf starten kann!

Sind eigentlich alle wieder fit?? Oder gibt es noch jemanden im Lazarett?

Gruss,
Daniela

PS: Meine neuen Laufräder sind schon da


----------



## swe68 (15. Januar 2010)

marcy2 ist sicher nicht im Lazarett, so wie sie punktet und von Warnschild habe ich auch lang nichts mehr gehört....


----------



## marcy2 (16. Januar 2010)

Hi, da bin ich mal wieder. Wie´s schaut, seit ihr ja alle wieder ganz fit.

Ich habe mir vorgestern aus lauter Rollenfrust ein Paar Spikereifen gekauft. Und weil ich mich Anfang der Woche wieder mal wegen Eis auf die Nase gelegt habe. Auch noch auf´m Weg zur Arbeit.
Gestern und heute mal mit MTB draußen gewesen. Ist einigermaßen fahrbar. Von Hohemark bis Saalburg ist gut gespurt, aber von da Richtung Sandplacken ist schwer zu fahren, also sind wir gedreht und auf den Herzberg, dort rauf ist fast schneefrei der Weg. Auch runter am Kirdorfer Bach hats dann richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Ich würde ja gerne mal Langlaufen ausprobieren, aber da leg ich mich wahrscheinlich nur auf die Nase, die Bretter sind ja gar so dünn. Kann man sich hier eigentlich mal wo eine Ausrüstung leihen? Außer am Hoherodskopf. Im Taunus sollen ja auch ein paar Loipen gespurt sein.

lg marcy


----------



## marcy2 (17. Januar 2010)

Es regnet... :-(


----------



## swe68 (17. Januar 2010)

Ja - grauenhaft, nicht?

Evtl. fahren wir gleich Richtung Vogelsberg - mein Freund wird Langlaufen, ich mal wieder meine Laufschuhe im Schnee naß machen. Richtig entschieden haben wir uns noch nicht.
Zum Thema Langlaufski-Verleih fällt mir nicht viel Kluges hier in der Gegend ein.
Eventuell würde ich mal googeln. Irgendein Sportgeschäft in der Gegend der Loipen gibt es bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (17. Januar 2010)

..der schnee schmilzt dahin... war gestern noch im taunus langlaufen und es war eine so schöne schneelandschaft..und nun 

habe mich heute wegen der warnungen (eisglätte) nicht in den vogelsberg getraut. ich glaube, das bereue ich jetzt...

war jemand von euch dort?

ll-ausrüstung ausleihen? ich kenne es auch nur im vogelsberg. früher war das besser, als es noch jeden winter schnee hier in den mittelgebirgen gab. dies ist wohl nun eher die ausnahme. lohnt sich hier nicht mehr....

im februar gehe ich eine woche langlaufen nach reit im winkl. bis dahin wollte ich eigentlich noch bisschen trainieren, speziell langlauf..mal schauen, ob das wenigstens noch im vogelsberg oder taunus geht.

wenn dann mal kein schnee mehr ist, kann ich ja auch wieder biken.... 

deshalb wir sind wir ja auch hier, oder... *grins*

lg von speciallady


----------



## swe68 (17. Januar 2010)

Wir waren wegen des unsicheren Wetters nicht im Vogelsberg. Ich war laufen. Es ist lange her, dass mir Laufen keinen Spass gemacht hat - das war einfach nur ätzend. Am scheußlichsten war, als ich knöcheltief im Matsch laufend bei starkem Gegenwind irgendwie vorwärtskommen musste 
Ich habe immer noch kalte Füße. Meine Schuhe sind aber jetzt wenigstens wieder sauber (dafür klatschnaß).
Naja, dieses Jahr bis zum Herbst bin ich weniger zum Biken hier


----------



## marcy2 (18. Januar 2010)

Ja, das Wetter hat mich gestern auch zurückgehalten, sonst wäre ich mal zum Hoherodskopf gefahren zum Langlaufen.
Aber Langlaufen kann ich wohl erstmal vergessen, der Schnee schmilzt wie nichts, aber soll ja wieder kälter werden. Hoffentlich schneits dann auch wieder, sonst wirds ganz schön glatt im Wald. Da ist mit biken auch erstmal nicht. Obwohl ich die Spikereifen ja gerne mal bei Glatteis probieren würde. Aber irgendwie trau ich mich noch nicht so.


----------



## wintergriller (19. Januar 2010)

Hier schneits seit Sonntag 
Habe gerade auch gesehen, dass die Loipen endlich wieder gespurt sind 

Nach der Outdoorsession am Sonntag musste ich gestern meine Knochen schonen, hatte doch diverse Male schmerzhaften Bodenkontakt am Skihang  Habe immernoch leichte Schmerzen und werde heute besser  nur locker laufen!

Am Freitag geht es für eine Woche nach D, hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann halbwegs bikegeeignet! Sprich: Hoffentlich regnet es nicht permannt! Der Rest wäre mir eigentlich egal....


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2010)

Laufen heute morgen war ein Desaster!
Es war alles vereist - das, was vorher mal Schnee war und die Flächen daneben (vom Schmelzwasser). Bin ab der Griesheimer Brücke dann vom Mainufer an die Mainzer Landstrasse gewechselt. Da konnte ich dann noch eine halbe Stunde Tempo machen. Wobei es kaum etwas grauenhafteres gibt, als an einer stark befahrenen Strasse entlang zu laufen.
Aber - ich war schneller als so manches Auto


----------



## marcy2 (23. Januar 2010)

Hi, was macht ihr noch so?

Ich war heute mit MTB im Taunus unterwegs. Wow, ganz schön vereist. Und ruppig zu fahren durch die vereisten Fußspuren. Aber ich mußte heute unbedingt mal raus, nur Rolle ist doch ganz schön öde. Die Spikereifen waren doch eine gute Investition, mußte mich nur erstmal überwinden auf dem Eis zu fahren. Dann gings ganz gut. 

viele grüße
marcy


----------



## swe68 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich war laufen. Wollte eigentlich eine mir teils unbekannte Strecke laufen, aber mit meiner bescheuerten Karte und der desolaten Beschilderung im Vordertaunus wurde das nichts 
Nun habe ich ein paar Höhenmeter gemacht und es auf einer teils ziemlich scheußlichen Strecke, die auch noch stellenweise vereist war, immerhin auf knapp über 19 km gebracht. Viel Auswahl bezüglich Strecke hatte ich außerdem nicht, weil ich noch eine offene Apotheke brauchte - und das ist außerhalb der großen Städte nach 13.00 kaum zu finden.
Egal - ich war laufen, bin aber nicht zufrieden mit meiner Leistung. Da muss ich noch schneller werden 
War aber heute auch nicht soo gut drauf.


----------



## wintergriller (24. Januar 2010)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Hi, was macht ihr noch so?



Hi,

bin seit Freitag abend für eine Woche in Deutschland. Die letzten Tage in Schweden war mit Laufen nicht ganz so viel. Es war einfach zu kalt! Bei weniger als -20°C ist es echt grenzwertig: Ich bekomme meine Knie dann nicht richtig warm und habe Schmerzen 
Gestern war ich mit ein paar Freunden zum Klettern im Sportpark in Kelkheim. War sehr spassig und hat zumindest zwei Punkte gebracht.

Bei uns in Schmitten ist es heftig am Schneien, also geht es gleich los zum Biken 

Gruss,
Daniela


----------



## wintergriller (24. Januar 2010)

So, bin wieder zurück!
War eine tolle aber auch sehr anstrengende Runde. Es hat fast die ganze Zeit geschneit, weshalb es teilweise sehr langsam voranging. Alles in allem ist ein Schnitt von 8,8km/h rausgekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (24. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen,

da der schöne schnee weg ist, gibt es bei mir weniger punkte  spiele wieder taiko, laufe ien wenig (soviel das knie hergibt) und war auch mal auf der rolle (todlangweilig!).
zum biken ist es mir zu kalt; da bekomme ich probleme mit meinen knien. kriege seit dieser woche wieder spritzen ins knie, 5 wochen lang, da sich meine knorpelschaden mal wieder mehr bemerkbar machen...

habe in meiner jugend den sport übertrieben..und jetzt die quittung... naja, solange ich noch radfahren kann, ist es ok... das tut dem knie sogar richtig gut, solange ich es nicht übertreibe...

was ich eigentlich dringend machen müsste, wäre krafttraining für meinen rücken..aber irgendwie überwinde ich mich nicht, ins studio zu gehen..bin sogar mitglied in einem schönen studio in sachsenhausen und war schon seit monaten nicht mehr dort!!!! bin echt faul in der beziehung...

gebt mir mal tipps, wie ihr es macht 

lg speciallady


----------



## swe68 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich finde Krafttraining auch langweilig, versuche aber, 2x die Woche hinzugehen, was mir nicht immer gelingt. Ich merke aber, dass mir das gut tut - meine Haltung wird besser, ich habe weniger Schmerzen beim intensiven Ausüben von anderen Sportarten.... Ich musste ewig nicht mehr zu meinem Osteopathen wegen Rückenschmerzen, weil die sich seither wirklich in Grenzen halten.
Wenn ich am Wochenende ins Studio muss, weil ich unter der Woche wieder mal nur 1x da war, dann mache ich manchmal da auch Ausdauersport. Da ich gemerkt habe, dass ich Laufband hasse, ist das aber manchmal nicht so leicht.
Was ich heute gemacht habe: Nette Laufrunde mit Endziel Studio , da musste ich dann nur noch mein Krafttraining hinter mich bringen und konnte dann in die Sauna


----------



## speciallady (24. Januar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> .
> Was ich heute gemacht habe: Nette Laufrunde mit Endziel Studio , da musste ich dann nur noch mein Krafttraining hinter mich bringen und konnte dann in die Sauna



..genau das hatte ich auch vor... laufen war ich, habe mich umgezogen für s studio und bin dann doch daheim hängengeblieben..aber du hast recht, es tut gut und ich muss mal meinen inneren schweinehund überwinden... war mal über ein jahr drei mal pro woche und hatte richtig spass dabei...

ab heute gilts... werde euch berichten,


----------



## swe68 (24. Januar 2010)

Weißt Du, was meiner Meinung nach Dein Problem war? Nach dem Laufen nach Hause zu gehen. Wenn ich das machen würde, würde ich es auch nicht mehr ins Studio schaffen... 
Ich habe einen kleinen Laufrucksack, in den genau ein Paar Trainingsschuhe, eine Fleecejacke und ein kleines Outdoor-Handtuch passen. 
So konnte ich direkt ins Studio.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Januar 2010)

ins Fitnessstudio gehen ist so ne Sache, sobald man mal aufhÃ¶rt, hat man keine Lust mehr  Anfangs haben wir uns mit 3 Kolleginnen gegenseitig "motiviert", mittlerweile schaff ich das auch allein  
Da ich merke, wieviel mir das Krafttraining bringt (vor allem fÃ¼r den RÃ¼cken), reisse ich mich zusammen, mind. 2x die Woche hinzugehen, und das schaffe ich jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren *stolz* (Dazu trÃ¤gt auch der hohe Monatsbeitrag bei  ) Ich gehe dort i.d.R. direkt nach der Arbeit hin, ist auch gut zum abreagieren...
Bei uns im Studio gibts einen Kurs (obwohl ich da nicht so drauf stehâ), der das Krafttrainiing ganz gut ersetzt und mal ne nette Abwechslung ist, da nicht so Ã¶Ã¶d, also besuche ich den manchmal.
iPod mit guter Musik hilft aber auch, auÃerdem gibts regelmÃ¤Ãig spÃ¤t. alle 3 Monate einen neuen Trainingsplan meiner Trainerin, das ist ganz gut


----------



## wintergriller (25. Januar 2010)

OK..... langsam wird mir das mit dem Schnee im Taunus dann auch zuviel 
Nachdem es gestern schon ein wenig anstrengend war  und es seit gestern früh in Schmitten auch noch nicht aufgehört hat zu schneien, gehe ich heute dann auch mal ins Studio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (29. Januar 2010)

hallo ladies,

ist jemand am we im taunus zu langlaufen? überlege morgen früh zu gehen (ist es nicht so voll) und am sonntag. sonntag dann vielleicht vogelsberg, wenn im taunus nicht gespurt ist...

vg sabine


----------



## swe68 (29. Januar 2010)

wenn Du am So. im Vogelsberg eine einsame Läuferin inmitten von Langläufern und Spaziergängern siehst, sprich' sie doch mal an  Aber laut, wegen der evtl. vorhandenen Kopfhörer... 
Vielleicht fahren wir nämlich auch dahin.


----------



## wintergriller (29. Januar 2010)

....angesichts der Wetterlage ärgere ich mich gerade, dass ich sowohl Schneeschuhe als auch Langlaufski in Schweden gelassen habe 

Mit Biken sieht es für dieses WE wohl echt düster aus. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall morgen versuchen, befürchte aber, dass der Schnee hintern Feldberg wohl etwas zu tief ist!

Heute geht es erstmal zum Klettern in die Halle


----------



## speciallady (29. Januar 2010)

..wieviel schnee ist denn im taunus? ski könnte ich dir leihen, schuhe habe ich nur für mich...


----------



## wintergriller (29. Januar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..wieviel schnee ist denn im taunus? ski könnte ich dir leihen, schuhe habe ich nur für mich...



Danke, aber die Schuhe sind auch in Schweden!
Wieviel Schnee genau liegt werde ich erst heute abende sehen. Als ich heute früh los bin waren es ca. 20cm Neuschnee... mal sehen was da im Laufe des Tages noch drauf gekommen ist. 
Im Gegensatz zu Frankfurt ist der Schnee im Taunus die ganze Zeit auch nicht weggetaut.....


----------



## speciallady (29. Januar 2010)

..war zu befürchten.. was will frau auch mit schuhen ohne ski? 

dann allen mal ein schönes, schneereiches we...

vg s.


----------



## wintergriller (30. Januar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..war zu befürchten.. was will frau auch mit schuhen ohne ski?
> 
> dann allen mal ein schönes, schneereiches we...
> 
> vg s.



Schneereich ist es! Bei 50 bis 70cm Schnee versuche ich garnicht erst das Bike zu nehmen 
Ich geh gleich shoppen und dann ins Studio 

Einen Vorteil hat das Wetter: Eine Umstellung ziwschen Wetter in Lappland und Deutschland entfällt. Wenn es am Montag wieder in den Norden geht, bin ich direkt aklimatisiert


----------



## wintergriller (31. Januar 2010)

Studio ist gestern ausgefallen! Stattdessen konnte ich mir für die Nacht eine Schneeschuhausrüstung leihen 
Die Bedingungen rund im den Feldberg sind top zum Schneeschuhwandern, Skilaufen und Boarden! Biken dürfte nur mit erhöhtem Kraftaufwand auf den bereits halbwegs platt getretenen Hauptwegen gehen. Zumindest für mich keine wirkliche Alternative, da auf den Trails für die Abfahrt einfach zuviel Schnee liegt!
Heute geht´s dann nochmal in die Halle zum klettern!


----------



## marcy2 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich gestern und heute auch nur mit dem MTB auf den Radwegen rumgetrieben, diese sind halbwegs fahrbar. Ab Mittags wirds dann aber auch schon wieder matschig, wenn die Temperaturen auf um 0° klettern. Bin extra früher aufgestanden, auch um den vielen Fußgängern aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## swe68 (31. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute nicht im Vogelsberg (einer der Teilnehmer fiel aus), sondern mal wieder am Kellerskopf. Mein Freund war langlaufen, ich laufen.
Es macht Spass, Langläufer zu überholen  
Ich war aber langsam, weil ich stellenweise wirklich Schneeschuhe gebraucht hätte.
Aber egal - Schneelaufen bergauf bergab macht einfach nur Spass 
Auch wenn ich wegen des längeren Laufs gestern nun ganz schön kaputt bin.

Achja - Schneeschuhe können im Winter wirklich Laune machen!
Ich bin an Ostern wieder dran - in den Alpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (1. Februar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Es macht Spass, Langläufer zu überholen
> Ich war aber langsam, weil ich stellenweise wirklich Schneeschuhe gebraucht hätte.
> .



hai stephanie, irgendwie muss ich jetzt mal den langläufern die stange halten. 
ich bin zur zeit laufenderweise auch schneller als mit den skiern..beim langlaufen kommt die technik dazu und die oberkörperarbeit, wo bei mir nichts zu holen ist. und viele langläufer wandern eher als sie laufen. so ist es also nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass du schneller bist. aber bergab bin ich garantiert schneller 

gestern im stadtwald habe ich für den kilometer ziwchen 6 und 7 min gebraucht, allerdings ohne spur, mit alten, langsamen ski und hund..  heute will ich mal in den taunus, mit loipe und meinen schnellen ski.. dann dürfte ich ziwchen 5 und 6 min/km liegen. Das ist dann für mich schneller, als ich jogge. Aber soviel wir du läufts, bist du bestimmt einiges schneller

aber wichtig ist doch eigentlich nur, dass die leute sich bewegen..egal wie schnell. freue mich immer, wenn ich z.B. übergewichtige leute beim walken sehe... dann tuen sie wenigstens etwas für sich und trauen sich...

vg speciallady


----------



## swe68 (1. Februar 2010)

So schnell bin ich auch nicht.  Eher im Gegenteil! Vor allem im Schnee. 
Und bergab habe ich nur einen Langläufer überholt, der aber langsam war.  Bei den anderen ging es immer bergauf oder etwa gerade.
Du hast ja Recht - wichtig ist doch, dass man etwas tut! Ich würde auch nie etwas negatives über (übergewichtige) Walker sagen (außer wenn sie hinter einer Kurve bei der Essenspause den gesamten Weg blockieren und ich mit dem MTB um die Kurve komme...)
Die Loipen ab Kellerskopf sind laut meinem Freund und dem, was ich gesehen habe, gut gespurt!


----------



## speciallady (1. Februar 2010)

..da sind wir je einer Meinung.. 

Wo ist der der Kellerskopf? Habe gerade gelesen, dass im taunus die Loipen wegen Eisbruch gesperrt sind? Überlege, ob ich es trotzdem wagen soll? Will natürlich keinen Ast auf dem Kopf! Zumal ich ja keinen Helm trage.... 

Blöd, habe schon alles eingepackt und hätte hier auch mal früh strarten können...

Vielleicht gehe ich auch wieder in den Stadtwald, der ist bestimmt nicht gesperrt. Aber ein paar gezogene Loipen wären schon mal nett...

Für alle "Schneeverweigerer": wenn Ihr Glück habt, wird es bald warm.  Die Meterologen sind sich uneinig, ob ein Kältehoch oder ein massiver Wärmeeinbruch am WE kommt.

Ich bin für das Kältehoch!!!!!!  Will doch übernächste Woche eine Woche Langlaufurlaub machen. Wenn es z warm dafür ist, schnappe ich meinen Hund und wir fahren für eine Woche an den Gardasee zum biken.

das ist doch eine Alternative, oder?????


----------



## swe68 (1. Februar 2010)

Der Kellerskopf ist grob bei WI.-Naurod. 
Wenn Du hin willst, gebe ich Dir eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung ab B455. 
Auf dem Kellerskopf ist ein Lokal. Eine schmale Straße führt dahin. Eine Loipe startet etwa auf halber Höhe den Berg hinauf. Nicht zu übersehen, dort ist auf der linken Seite ein Parkplatz. Am Ende des Parkplatz geht es los (Denkmal).
Die Loipen dort waren gestern knackfrisch gespurt!
Unter Google Maps siehst Du bei Eingabe von Kellerskopf sehr gut, wo der Hügel liegt.
Hier ein paar Infos über die Loipen
http://home.arcor.de/mb/mbund/reg_skilanglauf.htm


----------



## swe68 (3. Februar 2010)

ICh befinde mich gerade im Erkältungs-Lazarett. Versuche aber, so schnell wie möglich rauszukommen.
Ich will raus!!!!


----------



## wintergriller (3. Februar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> ICh befinde mich gerade im Erkältungs-Lazarett. Versuche aber, so schnell wie möglich rauszukommen.
> Ich will raus!!!!



Och nö 
Dann mal gute Besserung!

Ich bin wieder in Nordschweden: -26°C und reichlich Neuschnee, also erstmal nix mit sportlicher Betätigung an der frischen(!!) Luft


----------



## swe68 (3. Februar 2010)

ach, das wird schon. Hoffe ich jedenfalls  Es ist halt nervtötend, ich scharre mit den Hufen, nur die Vernunft hält mich davon ab, Sport zu treiben...
Das war der klassische "Open Window"-Effekt. Am So. bin ich aus verschiedenen Gründen außerhalb meiner Verantwortung nach dem Laufen nicht gleich nach Hause gekommen. Ich hatte zwar eine fette Jacke mit und saß die meiste Zeit im Auto, war aber trotzdem sehr durchgefroren....


----------



## speciallady (3. Februar 2010)

..auch von mir gute besserung..vielleicht tröstet es dich ja, dass der schnee schmilzt und bald wieder richtig laufen kannst..ich finde es schade.. kam diese woche nicht zum langlaufen, da diese woche alle loipen wegen eisbruch gesperrt wurden..am we geht wahrscheinlcih nichts mehr- *heul*

-26 grad: ohje... wäre mir zu kalt..fahren eure autos noch bei der kälte? bei diesel wird es wohl schon schwierig, oder?


----------



## swe68 (7. Februar 2010)

Ich bin so halbwegs aus dem Lazarett wieder raus. So ganz fit fühle ich mich nicht, habe aber keinen erhöhten Puls. Das Laufen gestern hat auch einigermaßen funktioniert. Habe mich auch nicht wirklich angestrengt.
Heute wollten wir eigentlich in den Vogelsberg fahren, dort sind die Loipen aber wegen Windbruch gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (8. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> -26 grad: ohje... wäre mir zu kalt..fahren eure autos noch bei der kälte? bei diesel wird es wohl schon schwierig, oder?



Kein Problem! Selbst bei -40°C hat der schwedische Winterdiesel einwandfrei funktioniert. Problem sind da schon eher mal die gelegentlich schlappen Batterien!

Ich war das ganze Wochenende übrigends mit dem Zweitakter unterwegs. Tiefschnee fahren mit dem Snowscooter ist schon sehr geil. Wenn man sich allerdings in über 2m tiefem Schnee fest fährt wird es schnell recht anstrengend! Teilweise war "schwimmen" die einzig mögliche Fortbewegung 
Da Snowscooter fahren meiner Meinung nach vergleichbar mit Motocross fahren ist, trage ich die Zeiten mal als alternative Sportart ein.


----------



## speciallady (8. Februar 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich war das ganze Wochenende übrigends mit dem Zweitakter unterwegs. Tiefschnee fahren mit dem Snowscooter ist schon sehr geil.


..das glaube ich..würde ich auch gerne mal machen.. ist es aber nicht zu kalt?

ich war gestern mal wieder biken und war total happy danach.. ich hoffe das wtter wird bald mal wärmer..ich will zwar nächste woche mal eine woche langlaufen; aber minus 10 grad sollten es auch nicht gerade sein..


----------



## wintergriller (9. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..das glaube ich..würde ich auch gerne mal machen.. ist es aber nicht zu kalt?



Nö  Ist wie immer: Es gibt kein schlechtes/kaltes Wetter, es gibt nur falsche Kleidung 
Zum Fahren reicht auch bei -25°C und weniger die lange Bikeunterwäsche und ein dünner Fleecepulli. Drüber gibt es dann einen leicht gefütterten, aber absolut winddichten Overall. Dadurch dass man sich ständig bewegt wird einem dann schnell schön mollig warm.
Für die Finger reichen normale Handschuhe, fahre meistens mit meinen Bike-Winterhandschuhen. Die Schneemobile haben Griffheizung, kalte Finger habe ich bisher noch nie gehabt. Mitttlerweile nutze ich statt eines Vollvisierhelmes einen Crosshelm in Verbindung mit meiner Bikebrille und einem Neoprengesichtsschutz, seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit beschlagenen Brillengläser.
Das wichtigste ist einfach, dass alles winddicht ist. In der Kälte in Verbindung mit dem Windchilleffekt bei einer Fahrgeschwindigkeit von bis 110mph friert alles ungeschützte ziemlich schnell ein  

Wenn du wirklich mal hier oben fahren willst, kann ich da gerne was organisieren. Ich kenne hier die richtigen Leute um gegenüber einer "normalen" Buchung deutlich bessere Preise rauszuholen (auch für den Flug )


----------



## swe68 (10. Februar 2010)

Hat eigentlich eine von euch mal etwas von Warnschild gehört?
Ich habe ihr inzwischen eine Email geschrieben - keine Antwort. Sie war seit Dez. nicht mehr eingeloggt und trägt auch keine Punkte mehr ein.

Ich war gestern abend ein Stück weit Richtung nach Hause laufen. Laufen mit Stirnlampe ist aber wirklich nicht gerade mein Traum. Trotzdem war es ganz schön. Der Schnee fiel, die Musik war gut.... 
nur mein Timing war schlecht, die S-Bahn habe ich um eine Minute verpasst


----------



## wintergriller (12. Februar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich eine von euch mal etwas von Warnschild gehört?
> Ich habe ihr inzwischen eine Email geschrieben - keine Antwort. Sie war seit Dez. nicht mehr eingeloggt und trägt auch keine Punkte mehr ein.



Sie hatte ja geschrieben, dass ihr Rechner im A**** ist. Den letzten Eintrag hatte sie glaube ich schon vom Rechner ihrer Mitbewohnerin gemacht. Evtl. ist sie ja aus technischen Gründen offline 

Der Wetterbericht für den Taunus sind biketechnisch ja ziemlich katastrophal aus. So wie es aussieht wird es dann während meiner "Heimatwoche" wohl nur Alternativsportpunkte geben


----------



## swe68 (12. Februar 2010)

ich werde mich am Sonntag eventuell dann doch mal in den Vogelsberg begeben. Mal sehen, ob es dieses Mal klappt.

Ich glaube auch, Biken kannst Du im Ts. vergessen.
Mein Liebster fährt fast nur noch im Tiefland oder geht gleich laufen, wie ich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (12. Februar 2010)

hallo mädels,

irgenwie ist bei mir diesen winter der "kranke" wurm drin. wollte doch morgen für eine woche zum langlaufen. seit gestern bin ich jetzt erkältet, ziemlich heftig leider. 

habe gerade meinen urlaub abgesagt!  aber ich darf keinen sport machen, wenn ich erkältet bin. vielleicht kann ich ja dienstag oder mittwoch wieder einsteigen und im vogelsberg langlaufen...

den urlaub hole ich auf alle fälle nach... sobald es das wetter zulässt, gehe ich eine woche biken..irgendwie muss ich ja mal wieder fit werden

eine geknickte speciallday


----------



## swe68 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung!

Es gibt solche Phasen, in denen einfach nichts wirklich klappen will. Hilft doch nichts - da musst Du jetzt einfach durch.
Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, dass Du geknickt bist. 
Ich hoffe, ich kann Dich ein winziges bißchen trösten - mit der Aussicht, dass eine bessere Phase ganz bestimmt kommt.
Such' Dir jetzt einfach schon mal ein schönes Bikeziel aus


----------



## speciallady (13. Februar 2010)

hallo stephanie,

danke für die lieben worte. so wie ich mich heute fühle, war es besser daheim geblieben zu sein. ja, ich kenne diese zeiten und je mehr man sich darüber ärgert, desto länger dauert es... 

deshalb kann ich mit meiner entscheidung gut leben, schone mich am we und kann dann hoffentlich nächste woche nochmal in den vogelsberg zum langlaufen..

auf alle fälle werde ich sobald das Thermometer mal mehr als 15 grad anzeigt, eine woche zum radeln nach freiburg fahren. ist mein lieblingsrevier in deutschland zum rennradfahren.

und im mai bin ich 2 wochen auf mallorca..spätestens dann ist es warm!!

also schöne aussichten, mit denen ich mich trösten kann. dir viel spass im vogelsberg: die bedingungen sind top, 1 m schnee! und sonnenschein. willst du laufen oder langlaufen?

vg sabine


----------



## swe68 (14. Februar 2010)

Ich bin laufen, mein Freund langlaufen 
Werde berichten.


----------



## Warnschild (14. Februar 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Sie hatte ja geschrieben, dass ihr Rechner im A**** ist. Den letzten Eintrag hatte sie glaube ich schon vom Rechner ihrer Mitbewohnerin gemacht. Evtl. ist sie ja aus technischen Gründen offline
> 
> Der Wetterbericht für den Taunus sind biketechnisch ja ziemlich katastrophal aus. So wie es aussieht wird es dann während meiner "Heimatwoche" wohl nur Alternativsportpunkte geben


 

Hallo ihr!

Ja, war - und bin größtenteils noch immer - aus technischen Gründen off. Tut mir furchtbar leid, denn ich hätte viel einzutragen zurzeit. 

Hatte mit meinem Ersatzlaptop Riesenprobleme, jetzt war er wochenlang in Reparatur, nur um beim ersten Gebrauch wieder abzustürzen. Weiß auch nicht, was da los ist, aber es macht mich ziemlich fertig, weil ich ihn dringend bräuchte. 

Meine Mitbewohnerin möchte mir ihren nicht mehr leihen, was ich halbwegs verstehen kann, also komme ich nur sehr selten noch meist nur sehr kurz ins Netz.

Kommt ihr eigentlich zum Ladies-Treffen mit?


----------



## swe68 (14. Februar 2010)

Warnschild, das ist natürlich Mist. Sehr ärgerlich. Ich hoffe, Du kommst irgendwann dazu, Punkte nachzutragen 

Wir waren im Vogelsberg - laufen war da aber mehr als grenzwertig. Da ist zuviel Schnee, der zu wenig festgetrampelt ist - überall Löcher. Ich war schon froh, als ich eine Strecke fand, die ich weitestgehend selber spuren konnte. 
Es war ganz schön anstrengend und meine Schuhe dann klatschnaß.
Aber was soll's


----------



## wintergriller (15. Februar 2010)

Hi Warnschild,
das ist echt Mist. Bin froh, dass ich beruflich und privat ausreichend Laptops/PCs zur Verfügung habe. ich glaube ohne Rechner würde ich genauso wahnsinnig werden wie ohne Bike 

*@All:* Im Taunus ist definitiv kein biken möglich: Es liegt bis zu einem Meter Schnee. Meine Langlaufausrüstung ist in Schweden, der Transport für eine Woche in D loht nich einfach nicht. Ausserdem gibt es genug Alternativsportarten, die viel Spass machen  
Am WE haben wir das Beste aus der aktuellen Wetterlage gemacht: Wir waren zum Boarden in Winterberg! Wenn das Wetter hält, geht es nächstes WE auch wieder hin 

Gruss,
Daniela


----------



## Warnschild (15. Februar 2010)

SCHNEE & RADFAHREN: 

Hier liegt kaum Schnee, in den Wäldern vielleicht 10 - max. 20 cm, häufig mit Eisschicht darunter (war mal fast komplett getaut neulich). 

Am Samstag war ich 5 1/2 Stunden draußen, hat richtig Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich nicht gut drauf war und ohnehin nicht wirklich fit zurzeit. 


LANGLAUF:

Im Wald kam mir ein Langläufer entgegegen, gute Technik hatte er, und offenbar hat der Schnee locker ausgereicht.

Langlaufen kann ich selbst allerdings noch nicht, hab ich als Kind zum letzten Mal gemacht. Hab auch keine Ausrüstung, kann aber die meiner Mutter gelegentlich leihen. Sie hat kürzlich erst tolle neue High-Tech-Ski gekauft. Ich wollte neulich nen Kurs belegen, widrige Umstände ( = öffentlicher Nahverkehr und eigene Knapp-Pünktlichkeit) haben mir das aber gründlich vermasselt :-( Muss mal schaun, ob ich das nicht bald mal noch nachholen kann. 

Schneeschuhwandern war ich aber vor ein paar Wochen, das ist toll!


RADAUFBAU:

Ah ja, und so langsam nimmt mein neues Rad Gestalt an, bzw. es sind jetzt zwei, ein Cyclocrosser und ein Rennrad. Geld habe ich zwar eigentlich keines, aber ich muss es mir jetzt halt zusammenstückeln: 

Nachdem der zu große RR-Rahmen zurückging, hatte ich ja den Cyclocrossrahmen bestellt, der aber immer noch nicht geliefert wurde. Zwischenzeitlich wiederum hat der Bekannte, von dem der RR-Rahmen gekommen war, ihn doch noch in meiner Größe reinbekommen (wird so ab jetzt nicht mehr produziert, also hab ich ihn genommen, klar) und ich hab für ein Rad fast alles zusammen (Gabel, Schaltgruppe, Kurbel, Bremsen, Lenker, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Laufräder ...).

Mir fehlen aber noch einige Sachen für das zweite Rad: 

Kurbel (ne 170er, am besten Ultegra), Cross-Gabel (Carbon wäre toll), 1 1/8 " Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Sattel, und noch so Kleinkram wie ne Kabelführschelle (wie auch immer das heißt) für die Crosserkabelführung am Lenker, eine Klemmschelle für die Sattelstütze, nen Vorbau (90er), Bremshebel-Spacer für meine Mini-Hände,  ...

Wenn Ihr was günstig anzubieten habt oder Tipps, wo ichs hernehmen soll bzw. was gut ist, bin ich dafür gerne offen. 

Ansonsten können wir nur beten, dass der Rahmen gut passt, wenn alles dran ist ;-) 

Das ganze Aufgebaue macht übrigens mein Freund, ich würds ja gern lernen, aber er sagt mir immer erst Bescheid, wenn wieder was Neues drauf ist und hat keine große Lust, es mir beizubringen. Im Augenblick ist das so okay, ich muss ja auch nicht immer alles können.


So, soweit bei mir. Mal sehn, ob ich noch nachtrage. Vielleicht wäre ich schockiert, wie wenig ich geschafft habe? 

Ja, und ich les kurz nach, was ihr so schreibt. Grad funkt der Laptop nämlich und laut Programmierer sollte er das auch künftig wieder brav tun! (*hoff*)


----------



## Warnschild (15. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo stephanie,
> 
> danke für die lieben worte. so wie ich mich heute fühle, war es besser daheim geblieben zu sein. ja, ich kenne diese zeiten und je mehr man sich darüber ärgert, desto länger dauert es...
> 
> ...




Hallo Sabine,

ich hoffe, Dir gehts besser?! Wichtig ist, glaub ich, dass man dem Immunsystem wirklich viel Zeit lässt, sich zu erholen und außer der richtigen Ernährung auch beim Wiedereinsteigen locker macht. Ich weiß das nur zu gut, denn ich mach das fast immer falsch ;-) Wenn Du so oft krank wirst, scheint Dein Immunsystem ja permanent überlastet zu sein. Aber vielleicht hast Du einfach zu viel um die Ohren grad.... da muss wohl echt manchmal durch!

Hab kürzlich die Pille abgesetzt, weil ich sie nicht so gut vertragen hab und jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal nen heftigen Migräneanfall aus dem Nichts bekommen - so was hatte ich früher gelegentlich und war dann jeweils tagelang lahmgelegt. Ich hoffe auch, dass das bald vorbei geht, ist nicht so angenehm... :-(


----------



## speciallady (16. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine,
> 
> ich hoffe, Dir gehts besser?! Wichtig ist, glaub ich, dass man dem Immunsystem wirklich viel Zeit lässt, sich zu erholen und außer der richtigen Ernährung auch beim Wiedereinsteigen locker macht. Ich weiß das nur zu gut, denn ich mach das fast immer falsch ;-) Wenn Du so oft krank wirst, scheint Dein Immunsystem ja permanent überlastet zu sein. Aber vielleicht hast Du einfach zu viel um die Ohren grad.... da muss wohl echt manchmal durch!



..ja leider kenne ich das... habe wirklich zuviel um die ohren auf der arbeit... hoffe das dies bald wieder besser wird... mit dem sport mache ich langsam, geht eh nichts im moment... jetzt werde ich erst mal gesund und dann fange ich langsam wieder an... dementsprechend wenige punkte habe ich    "asche auf mein haupt"

dann wünsche ich dir mal viel erfolg bei deinen radaufbauten, teile kann ich leider keine beisteuern. kaufe immer kompletträder und schraube nicht... 
@all: viel spass beim sporteln...der schnee bleibt wohl noch etwas in den mittelgebirgen. mich würde es freuen, will nochmal langlaufen 

lg sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich kann auch nichts beisteuern.... ich lasse auch immer schrauben.
Sabine, ich hoffe aber, dass Du wenigstens zu Hause im Bett liegst!


----------



## speciallady (16. Februar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> ....
> Sabine, ich hoffe aber, dass Du wenigstens zu Hause im Bett liegst!




..nicht ganz...aber auf dem Sofa... 

bin noch krankgeschrieben, gehe morgen wieder arbeiten.. hätte ja eigentlich urlaub gehabt. den hole ich bei besserem wetter nach. dauert wohl noch eine zeit lang, mit dem besseren wetter. im vogelsberg liegt ein meter schnee: dann glaube ich, dass es schwierig ist mit dem laufen. warum machst du kein langlauf?

und was macht dein laufziel fpr 2010?


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2010)

Zum Langlauf habe ich mich als zu doof erwiesen. Ich habe das bei meinem Versuch einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Aber ich glaube, mein Laufen am So. war mindestens genauso anstrengend, auch wenn ich langsam war. 

Laufziel -> mache Ende des Monats/Anfang Mrz. einen Testlauf in der Rhön, um zu schauen, wo ich stehe. Dann fälle ich endgültig die Entscheidung


----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Zum Langlauf habe ich mich als zu doof erwiesen. Ich habe das bei meinem Versuch einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Aber ich glaube, mein Laufen am So. war mindestens genauso anstrengend, auch wenn ich langsam war.
> 
> Laufziel -> mache Ende des Monats/Anfang Mrz. einen Testlauf in der Rhön, um zu schauen, wo ich stehe. Dann fälle ich endgültig die Entscheidung



Naja, dass du "zu doof" bist, glaub ich jetzt nicht wirklich. Du hast dir sicher keinen richtigen Kurs gegönnt, oder? Ich will in nächster Zeit mal einen mitmachen, ich glaube, dann lernt man es relativ schnell.


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2010)

nein - kein Kurs, das ist wohl wahr. Ich müsste einen machen... andererseits nehme ich mir nunr für dieses Jahr fest vor, sobald die Skisaison beginnt, meine Alpinski-Kenntnisse aufzufrischen (ich war mal gar nicht übel), um dann um Ostern oder so Skitouren zu machen  (mit Schneeschuhen überall runterzulaufen nervt manchmal).
Und so sehr will ich mich in Sachen Sport nicht verzetteln. Dazu fehlt mir die Zeit.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> nein - kein Kurs, das ist wohl wahr. Ich müsste einen machen... andererseits nehme ich mir nunr für dieses Jahr fest vor, sobald die Skisaison beginnt, meine Alpinski-Kenntnisse aufzufrischen (ich war mal gar nicht übel), um dann um Ostern oder so Skitouren zu machen  (mit Schneeschuhen überall runterzulaufen nervt manchmal).
> Und so sehr will ich mich in Sachen Sport nicht verzetteln. Dazu fehlt mir die Zeit.



so ähnlich argumentiert mein freund auch, aber ich denk, es macht schon Sinn, da mal ein WE oder sogar nur nen Tag zu investieren. Von da ab kann mans jederzeit einbauen, wenns zeitlich und wettertechnisch reinpasst.


----------



## marcy2 (16. Februar 2010)

Hi Mädels,

war das geil heute. Komme grade vom Biken. Bin heute mal auf gut Glück losgefahren, bin so froh, daß ich in den Wald gefahren bin. So einen Spaß hatte ich lange nicht beim Snowride. Von Kronberg aus Richtung Falkenstein bzw Hohemark war der Schnee soweit geräumt, daß man richtig gut fahren konnte. Auch sonst rund um die Hohemark ist gut voranzukommen, manchmal nur einspurig, aber nachts kommt einem ja gottseidank niemand entgegen.  Schade, daß es ab Donnerstag schon wieder tauen soll. Der Schnee ist im Moment richtig gut fahrbar.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> so ähnlich argumentiert mein freund auch, aber ich denk, es macht schon Sinn, da mal ein WE oder sogar nur nen Tag zu investieren. Von da ab kann mans jederzeit einbauen, wenns zeitlich und wettertechnisch reinpasst.



Und jetzt stehts fest: vom 5. - 7. März bin ich im schönen Schwarzwald und lerne Langlaufen.


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2010)

marcy, Snowbiken vermisse ich ein wenig - aber ich bin halt gerade unter die Läuferinnen gegangen, das hat auch seinen Sinn 

@ Warnschild - bitte berichte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (16. Februar 2010)

@swe: Werd ich, wenn alles hinhaut und bis dahin noch genug Schnee liegt!

@marcy: Ja, ist schon genial, oder? Selbst wenn man sehr viel gefühlvoller und vorsichtiger fahren muss, sehr viel weniger Kilometer frisst (ich zumindest) und auch mal auf der Nase liegt, ist es wirklich was ganz Besondres. Außerdem ist mir immer wieder aufgefallen, wie "still" der verschneite Wald ist, das ist auch toll.


----------



## wintergriller (17. Februar 2010)

Ja, snowriden (insbesondere nachts) ist total genial 
Nur leider komme ich mit dem Bike immernoch nicht aus Schmitten raus 
Wegen Arbeit könnte ich momentan nur bei Dunkelheit fahren und müsste dies auf der Strase tun, da die Wege bei uns noch unter ca 40cm tiefem Schnee liegen! Hinterm Feldberg sind leider (eigentlich Gottseidank ) zuwenig Fussgänger unterwegs.
Bei Dunkelheit auf teilweise galtter Strasse ist mir allerdings ein bischen zu heftig! Da hätte ich zuviel Angst von einem Auto abgeschossen zu werden: Also werde ich ab morgen wieder mit Alternativsporteinheiten glänzen. Der Muskelkater vom Boarden ist nämlich echt heftg, aber ab morgen sollte Klettern und evtl. am WE wieder Bosrden möglich sein!

Am Montag geht es wieder nach Schweden. Dann muss ich mal sehen, ob ich die Langlaufski noch nutze oder weiter joggen und boarden gehe....


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen? Hätte Jemand Lust, mitzukommen bzw. auf ein extra "Damen-Training", falls das zustande kommt?


----------



## speciallady (17. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Habt ihr das hier schon gesehen? Hätte Jemand Lust, mitzukommen bzw. auf ein extra "Damen-Training", falls das zustande kommt?



..bekomme die seite nicht angezeigt..


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ..bekomme die seite nicht angezeigt..



Oh... Naja, ist auch gut, eben nämlich drauf hingewiesen worden, dass der Termin vor einem Jahr war  

Allerdings hat der Organisator auch geschrieben, dass er in diesem Jahr was Gleichartiges veranstalten will, das fänd ich toll, deshalb also trotzdem mal noch den Link (direkt reinkopiert, dann müsste es hinhauen): 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381997


----------



## marcy2 (18. Februar 2010)

Gestern war ich nochmal draußen im Schnee, ja das macht schon Spaß. Gestern war ich etwas todesmutiger. Bin ich über Falkenstein, Fuchstanz, Sandplacken (bis dahin super fahrbar), leider wollte ich dann über die Saalburg nach Hause.
Auf einmal stand ich meterhoch im Schnee, nur noch eine dünne Fußspur zu erkennen gewesen (zurück ging leider auch nicht mehr). Ich, der Fußspur nach, mal schieben, mal fahren. Ich dachte nur noch, hoffentlich geht meine Lampe nicht aus, das ich dann auch noch im Dunkeln steh. Naja, irgendwann kam ich dann doch an der Saalburg raus, leider ganz woanders als ich dachte. Ab da war wieder fahrbar. 3 einhalb Stunden gebraucht für die Tour. War aber trotzdem ganz schön.
Nur meinen Rahmen hats leider wieder erwischt. Der Carbonflicken hält nicht. Hab´s nur noch knacksen gehört.
Glaub, ich werde mich wieder einen soliden Alurahmen holen. In meiner Größe ist nur leider nicht viel Auswahl. Mal sehen, was günstiges muß es jedenfalls sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (18. Februar 2010)

ohh.. welchen rahmen fährst du denn? beim mtb habe ich noch nicht ans carbon getraut. ist schon extreme belastungen und man kann eventuelle schäden nicht sehen..

beim renner fahre ich carbon und vertraue darauf. allerdings ist bei einem kumpel von mir bei einem 4000 euro renner bei der ersten ausfahrt die gabel gebrochen!!! zum glück bei tempo 20-30 im flachen, nichts passiert..aber in einer abfahrt kann das böse ausgehen.

ich glaube, dass der leichtbau seine grenzen erreicht... zu kosten der stabilität.. und jetzt sind wir als frauen im allegmeinen ja noch einiges leichter als die meisten männer... mich ausgenommen... 

ich habe das ganze we einen taiko workshop bei einem japanischen meister..dann wirds nichts mit biken..bin wahrscheinlich froh, wenn ich abends noch meinen arm heben kann 

aber erkältung ist ausgestanden und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ich ejtzt mal wieder trainieren kann..

habt ihr meinen threat (stimmt das so?) "trainingslager im märz" gelesen? vielleicht wäre es ja auch etwas für euch? warnschild ist auch dabei... 

lg speciallady


----------



## swe68 (19. Februar 2010)

Mein Freund fährt ein Carbon MTB (Simplon) und hat mit dem Material an sich keine Probleme. Dem Rahmen ist noch nichts passiert, und er schont das Rad bestimmt nicht.

Ich bleibe erstmal bei Alu - lediglich mein Renner hat eine Carbongabel und die hat jetzt schon ein paar tausend Kilometer gehalten.

Ich finde die Trainingslager-Idee gut, werde aber trotzdem erstmal weiterlaufen. Also - nächstes Jahr


----------



## wintergriller (19. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> habt ihr meinen threat (stimmt das so?) "trainingslager im märz" gelesen? vielleicht wäre es ja auch etwas für euch? warnschild ist auch dabei...



Hi,
den habe ich gekonnt ignoriert  Bin im März leider noch in Schweden und habe mein Trainingslager mit dem Rennrad bereits für KW13/14 in Italien geplant.
Wir fahren eigentlich jedes Jahr über Ostern an den Lago di Como. Anfangs nur zum Motorradfahren. Seit drei Jahren aber hauptsächlich zum biken. Beim ersten Mal hatten wir noch keine Rennräder und haben die MTBs mitgenommen: Keine gute Idee  Um die Zeit liegt auf vielen Trails noch Schnee. Seitdem sind wir klüger und nehmen die Rennräder. 

Ist eigentlich ein prima Revier für ein Trainingslager:
- sehr mildes Klima, schon Mitte/Ende März kurz/kurz möglich
- am See schön flach
- wenn man will kann man in den umliegenden Bergen auch richtig Höhenmeter machen 
- bei schlechtem Wetter kann man zum Boarden auch mal kurz nach St.Moritz fahren


----------



## swe68 (19. Februar 2010)

Wir sind über Ostern im Ötztal. Eigentlich wollte ich einen weiteren Berg aus meinem Programm 2-Tagestouren-in-einem-Tag-absolvieren machen (Großvenediger), das machen wir ein anderes mal.
Im Ötztal stehen auch schöne Berge rum  Und neuerdings hat es da Winter-Laufstrecken.


----------



## speciallady (19. Februar 2010)

Klingt ja alles klasse, was ihr so vorhabt 

.. mit dem trainingslager gestaltet sich nicht so einfach: interesse ist immer gross, ab die gemeinsame terminfindung ist die schwierigkeit.. naja, mal abwarten..die entscheidende rolle spielt eh das wetter...

vielleicht organisiere ich für nächstes frühjahr mal etwas. habe eine schöne adresse im vinschgau, ist ja auch ab märz schon schön mild..

im mai bin ich mal wieder auf malle. da ich den winter wenig gefahren bin (ihr seid ja bestens infomiert darüber ), wollte ich halt im märz schon mal bisschen grundlage machen.

heute war ich das erste mal seit wochen mal wieder mit dem rad bei der arbeit..welche wohltat und so mild... 

schönes we


----------



## swe68 (20. Februar 2010)

Hast Du den Infekt gut überstanden?
 Sieht ja so aus, freut mich!

Hier scheint die Sonne


----------



## Warnschild (20. Februar 2010)

Hier hat's vorhin genieselt, zwischenrein ist's "fast sonnig", das Ganze bei knapp 4°. Schnee hat's ja seit Tagen kaum noch, nur noch fleckchenweise. 

Ich fahre vielleicht nachher ein bisschen, mal sehn.


----------



## marcy2 (20. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> ohh.. welchen rahmen fährst du denn? beim mtb habe ich noch nicht ans carbon getraut. ist schon extreme belastungen und man kann eventuelle schäden nicht sehen..
> 
> lg speciallady



Ist ein red bull von rose. Nun ja, ich bin vor paar Monaten mit dem Rädchen verunfallt. Habe mich voll in einen dicken Ast verhakelt, da hat´s den Flaschenhalter rausgerissen samt Schraube und dort natürlich Risse im Carbon hinterlassen. Ich kann noch froh sein, das der Ast nicht in mein Bein gebohrt ist. Also ist kein generelles Problem von dem Carbonrahmen, wäre mit jedem anderen auch passiert. Habs dann flicken lassen von einem Protesenbauer recht günstig. Aber hält wohl nun doch nicht so, wie ich mir das erhofft hätte. 
Habe gestern mal bei Rose angerufen, da gäbe es wohl ne Replacementgarantie. Einen in Größe 16" wäre noch auf Lager, da diese ja nicht mehr verkauft werden, sollte ich wohl zuschlagen. Mal sehen, ich würde schon gerne bei dem Rahmen bleiben. Der erste, auf welchem ich mich mal wirklich pudelwohl fühle von der Geometrie her. 

marcy


----------



## Warnschild (20. Februar 2010)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal bei Rose angerufen, da gäbe es wohl ne Replacementgarantie. Einen in Größe 16" wäre noch auf Lager, da diese ja nicht mehr verkauft werden, sollte ich wohl zuschlagen. Mal sehen, ich würde schon gerne bei dem Rahmen bleiben. Der erste, auf welchem ich mich mal wirklich pudelwohl fühle von der Geometrie her. marcy



Das ist aber ne seltene Gelegenheit! - Dass einfach nen neuen kriegen kannst! Ein Glück, echt!


----------



## marcy2 (21. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne seltene Gelegenheit! - Dass einfach nen neuen kriegen kannst! Ein Glück, echt!



Naja, ganz umsonst krieg ich den ja nicht. Muß nochmal nachfragen für wieviel Euro ich den bekommen kann. Denke schon, daß ich mind. 50% vom Neupreis zahlen muß. Deswegen bin ich ja noch am Überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (21. Februar 2010)

marcy2 schrieb:


> Naja, ganz umsonst krieg ich den ja nicht. Muß nochmal nachfragen für wieviel Euro ich den bekommen kann. Denke schon, daß ich mind. 50% vom Neupreis zahlen muß. Deswegen bin ich ja noch am Überlegen.



Okay, das ist dann sicher schon ein Betrag. Wichtig ist halt, dass du irgendwie testen kannst, ob der Rahmen passt, bevor du dich entscheidest. Geht das? Aber mit nem kaputten Carbonrahmen wärs wohl eh nur eine Frage der Zeit, oder? - Ich hoffe auf jeden Fall, dass du eine Lösung findest, die dich zufrieden stellt. Solche Entscheidungen find ich auch immer ziemlich anstrengend bzw. halt schwierig.


----------



## speciallady (21. Februar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Infekt gut überstanden?



ja, danke...habe mich diesmal gleich geschont und das hat sich bemerkbar gemacht. hatte das we einen taiko workshop bei einem japanischen meister..da musste ich auch zu 150 % fit sein, sonst hätte ich es nicht überstanden.

gestern 5h und heute 6h trommeln. wer schon mal taiko gesehen hat, weiss was das bedeutet! ehrlich: nach 5 h radfahren fühle ich mich fitter 

bin gespannt ob ich meine arme morgen noch heben kann. wir haben ein stück an der odaiko gelernt, dass ist die grosse trommel, bis zu 2 m durchmesser, unsere hatte 1,5m. die steht seitlich: dann stehst du und trommelst die ganze zeit mit den armen oben..und wenn du dann den meister siehst, denkst du du bist doch nur eine kleiner anfänger..

aber es war total klasse und wir werden dieses stück an unserem auftritt im mai in ffm vorführen.

so genug geschwärmt... 

ein paar pünktchen werde ich mir dafür eintragen....

vg speciallady


----------



## swe68 (22. Februar 2010)

Wann habt ihr denn den Auftritt? Wenn es zeitlich klappt, komme ich 

Achja - habe mein Wochenziel gestern erreicht - war >50km in der Woche laufen


----------



## Warnschild (22. Februar 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr denn den Auftritt? Wenn es zeitlich klappt, komme ich
> 
> Achja - habe mein Wochenziel gestern erreicht - war >50km in der Woche laufen



 Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Warnschild (24. Februar 2010)

Heeeey! Mein Rahmen ist da! Endlich! Er ist echt schön geworden und farblich auch so wie ich es wollte. 

Allerdings hat der gute ein wenig geschlampt und es fehlt ein Buchstabe bei den Aufklebern unterm Klarlack ! Da steht jetzt auf der einen Seite des Rahmens korrekterweise "Lucas frames", auf der anderen nur "Lucas f ames". Und es gibt noch ne Stelle, wo der Lack den Aufkleber nicht gescheit abdeckt, das nervt mich gewaltig! 

Zurückschicken lohnt nicht, ich hoffe, er macht wenigstens was am Preis dafür. Sonst will ich ihn nicht, auch wenns nur Kleinigkeiten sind, die werden mich ewig ärgern. - Was meint ihr?

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein wenig Kleinkram, den ich mir noch zusammensuchen muss, das meiste hab ich inzwischen schon.


----------



## swe68 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es richtig, wenn da was über den Preis geht. Sonst würde ich auch Protest einlegen.
Und dann - es ist halt ein besonderes Einzelstück.


----------



## wintergriller (25. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Allerdings hat der gute ein wenig geschlampt und es fehlt ein Buchstabe bei den Aufklebern unterm Klarlack ! Da steht jetzt auf der einen Seite des Rahmens korrekterweise "Lucas frames", auf der anderen nur "Lucas f ames". Und es gibt noch ne Stelle, wo der Lack den Aufkleber nicht gescheit abdeckt, das nervt mich gewaltig!
> 
> Zurückschicken lohnt nicht, ich hoffe, er macht wenigstens was am Preis dafür. Sonst will ich ihn nicht, auch wenns nur Kleinigkeiten sind, die werden mich ewig ärgern. - Was meint ihr?



Da muss der Preis aber schon mächtig gut sein. Meiner Meinung nach ist das schon ziemlich übel gepfuscht wenn die Beschriftung falsch und der Klarlack nicht korrekt gemacht ist 

Kleines Update von meiner Seite:
Der Winter hier in Nordschweden ist diese Saison echt übel. Wir haben hier schon wieder die ganze Woche nur Temperaturen um -30 bis -38°C gehabt! Meine Langlaufski werde ich wohl nächste Woche unbenutzt zurück nach Deutschland schicken  Und darauf hoffen, dass es wenigstens etwas wärmer wird, damit ich laufen und snowboarden kann!

Am 12.3. heisst es dann auch endlich für mich "Ende der Wintertests" und es geht zurück nach Deutschland. Hoffentlich ist bis dahin der Schnee im Taunus geschmolzen und der anschliessende Schlamm ein wenig getrocknet 
Je nach Wetter(Schlamm-)lage werde ich dann entweder mein HT mit den neuen Parts (Scheibenbremsen, Laufräger, Schalthebel) aufrüsten oder direkt mit meinem Jimbo loslegen. Evtl. geht ja dann auch schon wieder was mit dem Renner auf der Strasse!

*Wie sind bei euch die Ambitionen für dieses Jahr? Fahrt ihr Rennen, Alpencross oder was steht so an?*
Meine Planung sieht so aus, dass ich einige Rennen im GermanCyclingCup bestreiten werde. Im Juni fahre ich die Liteville Trailtrophy in Laatsch. Im Juli steht dann ein 10tägiger Freeride Alpencross und die anschliessende Teilnahme an der "Schnitzeljagd" in Sölden an.
Nebenbei wollte ich evtl. noch einen MiniAlpencross mit dem Renner versuchen. Sollte nicht zuviele Höhenmeter haben und in drei Tagen von Garmisch nach Riva gehen.


----------



## swe68 (25. Februar 2010)

ich werde mich morgen bis Dienstag in die Rhön verabschieden - zum Laufen, wandern und wellnessen 
Mein Liebster nimmt sein RR mit. Ich will einen Testlauf machen und danach final über Ziele entscheiden.

Fakt ist, dass ich dieses Jahr keine bikebezogenen Ziele habe. Ich "beschränke" mich aufs Laufen und Bergsteigen.


----------



## Warnschild (25. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ja ziemlicher Rad-Neuling, von daher besteht mein Ziel grundsätzlich darin, trainierter zu werden, nicht mehr wie bisher nur MTB zu fahren, sondern mit dem neuen Rad in Zukunft auch Straße. Da möchte ich ein regelmäßiges Training aufbauen. 

An Wettkämpfe denke ich bisher noch gar nicht, höchstens mal eine Jedermannsfahrt bei Gelegenheit. Alpencross wäre toll, ist bisher aber wohl unrealistisch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (25. Februar 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Da muss der Preis aber schon mächtig gut sein. Meiner Meinung nach ist das schon ziemlich übel gepfuscht wenn die Beschriftung falsch und der Klarlack nicht korrekt gemacht ist



Da hast du schon recht, hab mich auch quergestellt und bewirkt, dass mir nach der Saison - also im Sommer irgendwann - der Rahmen neu lackiert wird. Der Hersteller hatte den fehlenden Buchstaben und die anderen schlechten Stellen anscheinend gar nicht bemerkt. - Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ist ein faires Angebot, finde ich, und ich habe mir sagen lassen, man könne sich auf sein Wort verlassen. 

Wenn alles gut läuft, kann ich vielleicht in der kommenden Woche schon losflitzen (bzw. los-gurken, für den Anfang ;-) ).

@Wintergriller: Dein Leben hört sich spannend an. Was testest du denn? Autos auf zugefrornen Seen? Könnt ich mir irgendwie vorstellen...

Viele Grüße auf jeden Fall Euch allen! - Bin diese Woche faul bzw. zumindest was den Sport angeht. Ansonsten ziemlich gestresst


----------



## swe68 (26. Februar 2010)

Gestresst bin ich auch - und wie, der Kurzurlaub ist bitter nötig. 
Mir hilft Sport dann ungemein. Am Di. war ich nach der Arbeit so geladen und bin gleich in Laufklamotten raus - nach dem Laufen ging es mir gut und ich habe nichts von dem Stress mit nach Hause genommen.


----------



## wintergriller (26. Februar 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht, hab mich auch quergestellt und bewirkt, dass mir nach der Saison - also im Sommer irgendwann - der Rahmen neu lackiert wird. Der Hersteller hatte den fehlenden Buchstaben und die anderen schlechten Stellen anscheinend gar nicht bemerkt. - Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ist ein faires Angebot, finde ich, und ich habe mir sagen lassen, man könne sich auf sein Wort verlassen.:



Das hört sich echt fair an. Alles wird gut 



Warnschild schrieb:


> @Wintergriller: Dein Leben hört sich spannend an. Was testest du denn? Autos auf zugefrornen Seen? Könnt ich mir irgendwie vorstellen...



Genau das mach ich! Ist aber nicht immer so spannend wie man vielleicht meinen könnte.... und leider meist auch sehr stressig! Der Sport ist da ein echt wichtiger Ausgleich!

*@All:* Mein Gejammer wurde gestern doch noch vom Wettergott erhört! Abends waren es lauschig warme -20°C und ich war snowboarden 
Bin sogar meine erste schwarze Piste runter *stolz*


----------



## speciallady (26. Februar 2010)

@swe68:schönen kurzurlaub, erhole dich gut! wegen dem auftritt: er wird am 2.mai in frankfurt stattfinden, gebe es hier bekannt 

@all: komme leider z.zt. nicht zum trainieren, bin auch gar nicht fit. will morgen mal biken, in die saison starten! irgenwie bin ich ausgepowert vom letzten jahr..auf der arbeit ein megaprojekt, daheim gebaut...

mein akku ist leer....  merke es sehr an meinem fehlenden wohlbefinden. habe anfang januar einen bescheid für reha bekommen und nun für ende august einen termin! ein halbes jahr später.... 

euch allen ein schönes we, viel spass beim biken, boareden, laufen, etc.!!!


----------



## Warnschild (26. Februar 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> @swe68:schönen kurzurlaub, erhole dich gut! wegen dem auftritt: er wird am 2.mai in frankfurt stattfinden, gebe es hier bekannt
> 
> @all: komme leider z.zt. nicht zum trainieren, bin auch gar nicht fit. will morgen mal biken, in die saison starten! irgenwie bin ich ausgepowert vom letzten jahr..auf der arbeit ein megaprojekt, daheim gebaut...
> 
> ...



Oh, das hört sich so mutlos an!  - Bitte lass dich nicht vom mangelnden Sport auch noch unter Druck setzen, soll ja ein Ausgleich sein, keine weitere Leistungskomponente. 

Außerdem ist es im Vorfrühling ohnehin nicht so leicht mit der Energie, scheint zumindest mir so: Viel Kraft verbraucht im Vorjahr, über Weihnachten und den dunklen Winter, aber kaum Gelegenheit, Sonne zu tanken.... Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass es später im Jahr wieder leichter wird. 

Ich hoffe, die Reha hilft dir und dass du Zeit findest für dich und für Pausen!

Liebe Grüße!




> Gestresst bin ich auch - und wie, der Kurzurlaub ist bitter nötig.
> Mir hilft Sport dann ungemein. Am Di. war ich nach der Arbeit so geladen  und bin gleich in Laufklamotten raus - nach dem Laufen ging es mir gut  und ich habe nichts von dem Stress mit nach Hause genommen.



Stimmt, mir hilft er eigentlich auch sehr. Deshalb sind Wochen wie diese so übel, wo ich von einem Termin zum nächsten renne und mir den Sport nicht "erlauben" darf. Das allerdings liegt im aktuellen Fall an meiner persönlichen Fehlplanung in letzter Zeit ;-)

Immerhin weiß ich, dass es ab nächster Woche (bis dahin sind die schlimmsten Fristen vorbei) voraussichtlich besser aussieht. Außerdem werden immer mehr Teile für mein hübsches neues Fahrrädchen geliefert, das lässt hoffen! 

Ach ja, @wintergriller: Hab ich dann ja entweder gut geraten oder du hattst es schon mal erwähnt und ich nur vergessen, dass ichs schon wusste, das mit deinem Job. 

Und den Wintersport - in meinem Fall eher Ski- als Snowboardfahren - gönne ich dir, wo du so lange so viel Schnee und Kälte hattest, ohne davon profitieren zu können.


----------



## marcy2 (1. März 2010)

Man, hab ich ein Muskelkater, man sollte halt doch ab und an mal Laufen, wenn man einen Duathlon vorhat. Aber Spaß hats gemacht. Dann hab ich auch noch beim Winterpokal ausversehen die Laufeinheit als Radfahren angegeben, aber bei 42min macht das ja dann auch nur 2 Punkte.  

Habe jetzt auch wieder nen neuen Rahmen. Habe mich dann doch gegen RedBull entschieden, da die Zugverlegung für den Umwerfer nicht so optimal war. Ich wollte jetzt doch einen Rahmen, bei dem der Zug von oben kommt. Es ist ein FunWorks geworden von ActionSports. Leider doch wieder Carbon. Und was das schöne ist, der kam ohne Aufkleber (also die lagen nur dabei zum selbst aufkleben). Nur der Klarlack über´n Carbon. Man erkennt also keinen Hersteller, obwohl auf der ActionSports Seite groß Funworks auf dem Rahmen prangt. Bin grad am Aufbau. Ist minimal länger, so 5mm, hat dafür aber kürzeres Steuerrohr. Mal sehen, wie er sich fährt.

@swe68: Wie machst du das nur? So lange Laufeinheiten. Da würde mir alles wehtun. 

Ich werde mich jetzt erstmal nur noch auf´s Radfahren konzentrieren. Ich finde vom Rad zum Laufen geht bei mir wunderbar. Aber wenn ich öfters laufe klappt´s dann mit dem Radfahren nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (2. März 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Oh, das hört sich so mutlos an! ...
> 
> ich hoffe, die Reha hilft dir und dass du Zeit findest für dich und für Pausen!
> 
> Liebe Grüße!



hallo warnschild, danke für die aufmunternden worte.  kraftlos passt besser als mutlos, aber das we war schon mal anders, war biken am sa und es war klasse. du hast recht, der frühling hilft dazu.

habe jetzt 2 tage urlaub und will jeden tag bisschen biken, damit die kondition wieder kommt. 

unser trainingslager nimmt ja auch konkrete züge an 

duathlon: ich hae ja früher triathlon gemacht und dann auch mal ein paar duathlons. denn härtesten fand ich einen mit dem mtb beim schlamm, den hattet ihr bestimmt auch am sonntag? zweimal laufen sollte man/frau nicht unterschätzen! finde ich anstrengender als schwimmen und laufen.

dann erholde ich mal gut!


----------



## swe68 (2. März 2010)

marcy2 schrieb:


> ...
> @swe68: Wie machst du das nur? So lange Laufeinheiten. Da würde mir alles wehtun.
> ....



es tut alles weh 
Am So. machte ich meinen "Testlauf" von Fladungen auf die Wasserkuppe. Um so etwas bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen zu machen, muss man gestört sein - ich musste alles auf der Strasse laufen. Die Kuppen waren vom Schnee schön freigeblasen, der Schnee hat sich dann 20 m tiefer als Triebschnee gesammelt, da bist Du zum Teil bis zu den Knien eingesackt. Gut, dass ich das am Tag vorher schon festgestellt hatte, da habe ich dann alles als Straßenstrecke geplant (zum Glück ist in der Rhön nicht allzuviel Verkehr). Waren ca. um die 1000 hm, das werte ich noch genau aus. Ganz besonders "nett" war dann, dass es ab ca. 13.00 zu den angekündigten stürmischen Böen kam, die mir dann teilweise entgegenbliesen.

Die Laufkondition kann ich 1:1 aufs Biken übertragen, aber muskulär ist das doch was anderes. Ich werde mir also wieder einen netten Muskelkater einfangen, wenn ich zwischendurch mal wieder bike.
Aber demnächst kommt mein Crosser als Arbeitsrad zum Einsatz.

Zum Thema Laufen und Ziele äußere ich mich später - ich gehe jetzt in die Planungsphase und muss checken, ob ich Urlaub bekomme


----------



## speciallady (3. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> es tut alles weh
> Am So. machte ich meinen "Testlauf" von Fladungen auf die Wasserkuppe. Um so etwas bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen zu machen, muss man gestört sein - ich musste alles auf der Strasse laufen. Die Kuppen waren vom Schnee schön freigeblasen, der Schnee hat sich dann 20 m tiefer als Triebschnee gesammelt, da bist Du zum Teil bis zu den Knien eingesackt. Gut, dass ich das am Tag vorher schon festgestellt hatte, da habe ich dann alles als Straßenstrecke geplant (zum Glück ist in der Rhön nicht allzuviel Verkehr). Waren ca. um die 1000 hm, das werte ich noch genau aus.
> 
> Zum Thema Laufen und Ziele äußere ich mich später - ich gehe jetzt in die Planungsphase und muss checken, ob ich Urlaub bekomme



..hut ab, 1000 hm laufen! du planst bestimmt einen berglauf?! mein rechtes knie sagt schon nach 3km asphalt laufen tschüss..leider..bin früher auch gerne und viel gelaufen.

aber radfahren geht und habe ich auch die letzten 2 tage gemacht. endlich mal ein paar pünktchen von mir


----------



## swe68 (4. März 2010)

Ja, es wird ein Berglauf 
Leider bin ich am Montagabend auf den Steiß gefallen. Habe heute morgen Laufen ausprobiert - geht gerade so, aber nur auf gerader, einfacher Strecke und sehr langsam 
Naja - hoffe, es geht schnell wieder vorbei....

Ich bin froh, dass ich keine Kniepprobleme habe - auch wenn es meinen Orthopäden sehr wundert.


----------



## Warnschild (4. März 2010)

THEMA LAUFEN: 



swe68 schrieb:


> Ja, es wird ein Berglauf
> Leider bin ich am Montagabend auf den Steiß gefallen. Habe heute morgen Laufen ausprobiert - geht gerade so, aber nur auf gerader, einfacher Strecke und sehr langsam
> Naja - hoffe, es geht schnell wieder vorbei....
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass ich keine Kniepprobleme habe - auch wenn es meinen Orthopäden sehr wundert.



Steißbein kann Monate weh tun, obwohls meist harmlos ist. Also nur nicht den Mut verlieren! Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg. 

Ich hab mich für nen Halbmarathon angemeldet, aber irgendwie laufe ich überhaupt nicht - sollte wohl mal trainieren. Bin in letzter Zeit sehr selten und nur auf der Ebene unterwegs gewesen, das wird aber einer mit heftiger Steigung und Gefälle, beides will trainiert sein (meist Waldwege und Straße), vor allem bin ich noch nie mehr als 15 km am Stück gelaufen (typisch für mich, so eine Kurzschlusshandlung  ).


THEMA NEUER RAHMEN: 

Hab das also geklärt, dass ich das Rad im Sommer neu lackieren lasse. Die Rechnung hat mich zudem positiv überrascht, für nen handgemachten Maß-Rahmen erst recht. Mein Freund hat 2 davon, er fährt sie schon seit mehreren Jahren,ein MTB und ein Cyclocross. Beide top, meinte er, von der Steifigkeit her ist das handgeschweiste angeblich besser, weils anders aushärtet oder so ähnlich. Naja, mal sehn, ob ich das überhaupt merke, hab ja keine Ahnung von so was 

Momentan fehlen immer noch ein paar Teile, aber ist baldbaldbald hoffentlich wirklich mal fertig.........


----------



## swe68 (4. März 2010)

wann ist denn der Halbmarathon wo?


----------



## speciallady (8. März 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> *Wie sind bei euch die Ambitionen für dieses Jahr? Fahrt ihr Rennen, Alpencross oder was steht so an?*
> Meine Planung sieht so aus, dass ich einige Rennen im GermanCyclingCup bestreiten werde. Im Juni fahre ich die Liteville Trailtrophy in Laatsch. Im Juli steht dann ein 10tägiger Freeride Alpencross und die anschliessende Teilnahme an der "Schnitzeljagd" in Sölden an.
> Nebenbei wollte ich evtl. noch einen MiniAlpencross mit dem Renner versuchen. Sollte nicht zuviele Höhenmeter haben und in drei Tagen von Garmisch nach Riva gehen.




..ich plane nichts bestimmtes für dieses jahr..ist auch besser so, wenn ich mir diesen winter mit meinen zipperlein anschaue.. 

will bisschen mehr fahren als letztes jahr, vielleicht ein oder 2 marathons. ansonsten ein grösseres beachvolleyball turnier, für das ich auch trainieren muss. alpencross habe ich schon hinter mir, das nächste wäre auch einer mit dem rennrad.. aber nicht dieses jahr.. erst mal ende märz ne woche biken/rennradeln im schwarzwald, im mai 2 wochen auf malle und vielleicht bin ich dann mal wieder fitter und plane ein paar wettkämpfe..
vielleicht auch nicht...  je mehr ich zur zeit plane, desto weniger klappt.. letzte woche war ich 2 tage biken und im studio, hatte im kopf schon wieder mein trainingsplan für die nächsten wochen.. um dann am freitag ein blockiertes isg zu haben.... wieder kein training seit donnerstag..so geht das jetzt schon den ganzen winter... 

ich glaube mein körper will zur zeit nicht so wie ich.... 

macht aber nichts..ich muss nur mal umdenken..habe noch alte zeiten im kopf.. ich denke ich mache doch schon langsam (mache ich ja wirklich)..ist anscheinend immer noch zu viel.... 

so genug gejammert, wollte ich eigentlich.. das sind keine wirklichen probleme, die sehen zum glück anders aus....


----------



## Warnschild (9. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> wann ist denn der Halbmarathon wo?



In Heidelberg, am 25. April (  )

http://www.sashalbmarathon.tsg78-hd.de/


----------



## swe68 (9. März 2010)

@ speciallady
Es wurde schon mehrfach gesagt - setz' dich nicht unter Druck! Sport ist etwas schönes, was Dich mental und auch körperlich stärken kann. Aber im Moment erstmal sind - wie ich das sehe - bei Dir keine Höchstleistungen angesagt, Du musst erstmal dazu kommen, Freude dabei zu empfinden, Dich bewegen zu dürfen. Und dann kannst Du klammheimlich  Pläne machen...
Zwei Beispiele von mir....
1 - ich habe mich mal furchtbar unter Druck gesetzt, trotz schlechtem Gesundheitzustand an einem MTB-Treff teilzunehmen, das ich mitorganisiert hatte. Eine Woche vorher brach ich mir beim Biken den Ellenbogen. Die Physiotherapeutin war der Meinung, dass der Bruch eine Art Verweigerung meines Körpers war  Mich hat das ziemlich erschreckt. Seitdem befasse ich mich nur noch mit Zielen, die ich mir physisch und psychisch zutraue.
2 - ich habe dieses Jahr ein ziemlich großes Laufziel - der eine oder andere wird sich fragen, warum ich mich immer noch nicht dazu äußere. Der Grund ist auch ganz einfach. Ich will jetzt gerade den Druck nicht aufbauen. Ich will erstmal in Ruhe rennen, ein wenig nach Plan trainieren, evtl einen HM vorher mitlaufen und es mir ganz, ganz heimlich vornehmen. 

@ Warnschild
vielleicht mache ich relativ spontan mit - wenn der Lauf dann noch nicht ausgebucht ist


----------



## Warnschild (10. März 2010)

> @ Warnschild
> vielleicht mache ich relativ spontan mit - wenn der Lauf dann noch nicht  ausgebucht ist



Oh, das wär schön! Obwohl wir uns wohl höchstens am Start und irgendwann dann auch am Ziel sehen würden - hab noch immer nicht trainiert ;-)

Ist aber anscheinend wirklich schnell ausgebucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (11. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> @ speciallady
> Es wurde schon mehrfach gesagt - setz' dich nicht unter Druck! Sport ist etwas schönes, was Dich mental und auch körperlich stärken kann. Aber im Moment erstmal sind - wie ich das sehe - bei Dir keine Höchstleistungen angesagt, Du musst erstmal dazu kommen, Freude dabei zu empfinden, Dich bewegen zu dürfen. Und dann kannst Du klammheimlich  Pläne machen...
> Zwei Beispiele von mir....
> 1 - ich habe mich mal furchtbar unter Druck gesetzt, trotz schlechtem Gesundheitzustand an einem MTB-Treff teilzunehmen, das ich mitorganisiert hatte. Eine Woche vorher brach ich mir beim Biken den Ellenbogen. Die Physiotherapeutin war der Meinung, dass der Bruch eine Art Verweigerung meines Körpers war  Mich hat das ziemlich erschreckt. Seitdem befasse ich mich nur noch mit Zielen, die ich mir physisch und psychisch zutraue.
> 2 - ich habe dieses Jahr ein ziemlich großes Laufziel - der eine oder andere wird sich fragen, warum ich mich immer noch nicht dazu äußere. Der Grund ist auch ganz einfach. Ich will jetzt gerade den Druck nicht aufbauen. Ich will erstmal in Ruhe rennen, ein wenig nach Plan trainieren, evtl einen HM vorher mitlaufen und es mir ganz, ganz heimlich vornehmen.



...du hast in vielen punkten recht...  aber es ist  nicht einfach, sich einzugestehen, dass bestimmt dinge nicht gehen.. den spass am sport habe ich nach wie vor, allerdings bei weitem nicht die zeit, die ich gerne hätte.. und wenn ich dann mal anfange, dann plane ich schon wieder weiter, stresse mich (unbewusst) und der nächste schlag kommt bestimmt..

dabei habe ich schon einiges dazu gelernt..aber noch nicht genug... aber wir lernen ja unser leben lang... 

ich drücke dir auf alle fälle die daumen für dein ziel in diesem jahr! und irgendwann werden wir es ja erfahren


----------



## wintergriller (12. März 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> will bisschen mehr fahren als letztes jahr, vielleicht ein oder 2 marathons. ansonsten ein grösseres beachvolleyball turnier, für das ich auch trainieren muss. alpencross habe ich schon hinter mir, das nächste wäre auch einer mit dem rennrad.. aber nicht dieses jahr.. erst mal ende märz ne woche biken/rennradeln im schwarzwald, im mai 2 wochen auf malle und vielleicht bin ich dann mal wieder fitter und plane ein paar wettkämpfe..
> vielleicht auch nicht...  je mehr ich zur zeit plane, desto weniger klappt.. letzte woche war ich 2 tage biken und im studio, hatte im kopf schon wieder mein trainingsplan für die nächsten wochen.. um dann am freitag ein blockiertes isg zu haben.... wieder kein training seit donnerstag..so geht das jetzt schon den ganzen winter...



Das liest sich teilweise schon etwas deprimierend! Erinnert mich an meinen letzten Winter: Ich war nur krank  Ein Glück lief es dieses Jahr besser (mal abgesehen von meinem Fehlstart mit der Blutvergiftung im November)

Bzgl. Alpencross bin ich Wiederholungstäter. Was aus einer spontanen Idee vor ein paar Jahren heraus entstand, hat sich mittlerweile zum jährlichen Urlaubshöhepunkt entwickelt. Obwohl viele nicht glauben, dass man sich während eines Alpencrosses mit anschliessendem Bikeurlaub erholen kann 

Ansonsten:  Meine Wintertestsaison geht HEUTE zu Ende  Wie ich gerade am Telefon erfahren habe schneit es in der Heimat. Egal: Hotel in Winterberg ist gebucht, gehe ich halt wieder Alternativsport treiben! Hoffe nur, dass das langsam was wird mit dem Frühling im Taunus: Will endlich wieder Radfahren.... und am 31.3. geht es dann ja schon zum Training nach Italien


----------



## Warnschild (12. März 2010)

> Ansonsten:  Meine Wintertestsaison geht HEUTE zu Ende  Wie ich gerade am Telefon erfahren habe schneit es in der Heimat. Egal: Hotel in Winterberg ist gebucht, gehe ich halt wieder Alternativsport treiben! Hoffe nur, dass das langsam was wird mit dem Frühling im Taunus: Will endlich wieder Radfahren.... und am 31.3. geht es dann ja schon zum Training nach Italien



Oh, ich will jetzt auch Frühling! Mit Skifahren wirds nichts mehr, da hab ich weder Zeit noch Geld, also solls endlich RR-tauglich werden draußen! ...


----------



## swe68 (12. März 2010)

@ speciallady
Ich weiss, dass das schwer ist 

@ Warnschild
ich überlege noch, muss auch meine derzeitige Jammerphase überstehen.
Was das RR fahren betrifft - darauf hätte ich jetzt auch mal wieder richtig Lust. Aber bitte in kurzen Klamotten


----------



## wintergriller (24. März 2010)

..bevor wir auf die zweite Seite abrutschen.....

Ich habe am Donnerstag und Freitag zwei kleine Touren mit dem Jimbo gemacht. Leider lag noch mehr Schnee/Eis als erwartet: War streckenweise eine ganz schöne Schieberei und abwärts teilweise ganz schön rutschig. Spass hat's trotzdem gemacht.
Am Wochenende hat es in Schmitten fast durchgängig geschüttet, so dass ich die Zeit genutzt habe um mein HT mit neuen Parts auszurüsten und die Spikereifen wieder gegen was "normales" zu tauschen.

Am Montag war Kino angesegt (Banff Mountain Film Festival) und gestern war ich so KO, dass ich es einfach nicht auf's Rad geschafft habe 

Dafür habe ich heute mein Rennrad ins Auto gepackt und werde heute Nachmittag mit dem Rad heimfahren. Für beide Wege (geht schliesslich jedes Mal über den Sandplacken) und zwischendrin noch arbeiten bin ich diese Woche noch nicht fit genug


----------



## speciallady (24. März 2010)

hallo mädels,

ja wir müssen mal wieder aktiver werden. war heute mit einem freund biken, es war herrlich 

haben zwischendurch noch kröten gerettet, die die strasse überqueren wollten. die erste habe ich fast selbst platt gefahren  war mit licht so gut erkennbar..

ich hoffe ihr seid wieder alle gesundheitlich auf der höhe und könnt das schöne wetter geniessen? ich habe ab heute urlaub und bin erst 2 tage in berlin (peter gabriel konzert  und ab samstag eine woche im südschwarzwald zum biken.

nur leider soll das wetter schlechter werden.. 

naja, abwarten...

euch eine schöne zeit udn immer fleissig posten


----------



## wintergriller (25. März 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich heute mein Rennrad ins Auto gepackt und werde heute Nachmittag mit dem Rad heimfahren. Für beide Wege (geht schliesslich jedes Mal über den Sandplacken) und zwischendrin noch arbeiten bin ich diese Woche noch nicht fit genug



Hmmm, wahrscheinlich wäre ich doch fit genug gewesen. Habe scheinbar doch einen recht guten Fitnesslevel über den Winter gehalten.... oder jemand hat den Feldberg geschrumpft  

Heute werde ich wieder mit dem Rad heimfahren. Diesmal habe ich das HT eingepackt und werde eine Runde Rödelheim-Oberursel-Saalburg-Sandplacken-Schmitten fahren!


----------



## swe68 (25. März 2010)

Feldberg geschrumpft ... 

Ich komme langsam wieder in Form. Krankheit war schon recht frustrierend.
Über Ostern werde ich im Ötztal sein. Ich hoffe jetzt nur auf passendes Wetter und nicht allzu große Lawinengefahr...

Evtl. packe ich am WE eines meiner Räder aus und fahre zum Bärlauch sammeln


----------



## wintergriller (26. März 2010)

Memo an mich selbst: Wenn man einen neuen Laufradsatz montiert, sollte man den Magneten für den Tacho auch mitwechseln..... 

...abgesehen davon war es eine tolle Runde. Kein Vergleich mit der Rennradfahrt im lebensgefährlichen Schönwetterfeldbergverkehr.

Konnte bis zum Sandplacken sogar kurz/kurz fahren. War zum Ende allerdings selbst für mich schon grenzwertig frisch  Am Sandplacken mussten dann Armlinge, Beinlinge und Windjacke herhalten!

Auch wenn die Abfahrt nur über Schotterpiste ging, war das Fahr- bzw. Bremsverhalten meines HT mit der weicheren Feder in der Gabel und den Scheibenbremsen deutlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (30. März 2010)

Liebe Mitstreiterinnen,

seid ihr zufrieden mit eurem Wintertraining?

Ich nicht so ganz - denn 2x Krankheit hat mein Ziel verhindert, bei den Läufern in die Top Ten zu kommen. Naja, Platz 22 ist ja nicht ganz schlecht


----------



## wintergriller (30. März 2010)

swe68 schrieb:


> Liebe Mitstreiterinnen,
> 
> seid ihr zufrieden mit eurem Wintertraining?
> 
> Ich nicht so ganz - denn 2x Krankheit hat mein Ziel verhindert, bei den Läufern in die Top Ten zu kommen. Naja, Platz 22 ist ja nicht ganz schlecht



Hatte eigentlich auch mehr vor. Aber wenn ich überlege, dass ich mich am Anfang des WP beinahe durch eine Blutvergiftung von meinen linken Mittelfinger hätte verabschieden können, bin ich mit meiner aktuellen Fitness eigentlich ganz zufrieden 

Der Winter in Schweden war dieses Mal echt übel kalt. Durch die extremen Schneemassen im Taunus konnte ich auch bei meinen Deutschlandaufhalten nicht so oft aufs Rad wie geplant!

Aber egal: Morgen geht's für eine Woche zum Training an den Lago di Como! Der Winter ist damit abgehakt und die Saison gestartet .... obwohl einen Tag werde ich wohl nochmal zum Snowboarden


----------

